# Disney Store Limited Edition Celebration Keys



## FoxC63

*Please note, this thread is no longer being maintained and will remain open for trading, share collections and news of upcoming releases. 

Unlock the Magic!*
It may be long stretches of time between your Disney vacations but you can still enjoy some pixie dust in the meantime at your local Disney Store with special events and giveaways!
Giveaways including the *Disney Store Limited Edition Celebration Keys *which is the topic of this post.  Limited Edition Celebration Keys are given to the first 100 guests who make purchases, sorry gift cards do not count!
Key's might be given out at some outlets. - YMMV

Please feel free to post pictures of your keys!​​
*Regular Store Opening - *Check your local store for more information!
*Mickey's 90th Birthday - *Released:  November 18, 2018
*Aladdin - *Released:  Sunday, May 19, 2019
*Donald's 85th - *Released:  Sunday, June 9, 2019
*Toy Story 4 - *Released:  Saturday, July 13, 2019
*D23 Mickey & Minnie* - Released:  August 2019
*Frozen 2 -* Released:  Sunday, October 6, 2019
*Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released:  Sunday, November 17, 2019
*Positively Minnie Key* - Released:  Saturday, February 8, 2020
*Tigger Leap Key* - Released:  Saturday, February 29, 2020
*Cinderella 70th* - Released:  Saturday, March 7, 2020
*Frozen Olaf Key *- Released:  March 14, 2020 only available when you purchase both Snow Queen Elsa LE 8,500 Price: $129.95 and Queen Anna LE 8,000 Price: $129.95.
*Star Wars Luke Skywalker's Lightsaber Key*  - Released May 4, 2020


*Please do not post personal contact information on this thread
this includes email addresses instead use Private Messaging.*​
To find out what's going on in your neck of the woods go here:
https://www.shopdisney.com/store-locator-and-special-events


----------



## FoxC63

*What is the DIS? And what is the DIS Collectors Board?*
D.I.S. stands for Disney Information Site, an unofficial Disney vacation site operated by Pete Werner of Orlando, Florida. With over 30,000 members at this writing, the DIS is one of the most popular sites of its kind on the Internet. The DIS includes several message boards where vacationers can post questions and answers about the various Disney theme parks. Among the message boards is the Collectors Board, where collectors of Disney merchandize can meet, discuss, and even trade items. 

*How does someone trade online?*
A successful pin trade can best be described as two people agreeing on the relative value of two or more pins. A trade is usually initiated when one person posts that they are interested in a certain pin and has one or more pins available as traders. Another person sees the post and replies via e-mail (or private messages on the DIS). Once the trade is agreed upon, the two people exchange mailing addresses and send the pins.

Please remember: Any transaction is entered into at your own risk. The DIS can not be held responsible if problems develop, and moderators of the DIS have no authority to enforce trades. If a moderator acts as a third party intermediary, they do so of their own choice. We are all adults, and are expected to behave as such.

*What are the rules about selling on the DIS Collectors Board?*
"For-Sale" and "Want-to-Buy" posts are NOT allowed on the DIS, including the DIS Collectors Board.

Discussion about collectible items and pin-trading are welcome, but soliciting buyers and posts looking for specific items are not allowed.

*What should I do if I notice someone is breaking the rules?*
There is a 'Report' function available at the lower left corner of every post made. Click on that link and make comment regarding your concerns about the post violating the DIS Guidelines.


----------



## Floppy-Dee33

OMG I want one of these since my name starts with D and I have always loved things with the Disney D on them!


----------



## FoxC63

Before getting all excited here are a few things to keep in mind when trying to obtain a key....
*Go early!* 
2 hours prior to store opening in Cincinnati / Disney Store UK


*Get a Ticket!*  Ask a Cast Member for a ticket.  You might see a CM passing them out or you'll have to go to the register and ask for one.  And it's one per customer.   


*Stay in line!*  We were told if we left and came back later, people who did not get a ticket but were ready to check out could get a key thus leaving you without one regardless of your ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

*Other Keys....

ShopDisney *
Mickey Mouse ''Celebration of the Mouse'' Key Ornament - Walt Disney World $21.99


Mickey Mouse ''Celebration of the Mouse'' Key Ornament – Disneyland $21.99 
*Now on Sale $16.49*


Walt Disney World Key Ornament - Silver $19.99
Disneyland Key Ornament - Gold $19.99
Mickey Mouse Key $34.95
Disney it's a small world Key – Large $34.95


Hatbox Ghost Haunted Mansion Key - Large $34.95
Hitchhiking Ghosts Haunted Mansion Key - Large $34.95
The Haunted Mansion Key - Large $34.94



Castle Key Necklace - Disney Designer Jewelry Collection $100
Mickey Mouse Icon Key Necklace - Arribas $55
Pirates of the Caribbean Dog with Keys Disney Parks Plush $9.99

Mickey’s 90th Anniversary Castles Keychain $12.99
Released:  January 16, 2019 - Features all Six castles, worldwide.  On the back you’ll find the names of each of the parks.
Thanks BlogMickey 


“*Hillman brass blank Disney keys*” which are sold at hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowe's and Ace.


----------



## FoxC63

While we're celebrating Donald Duck's 85th Birthday check out this awesome video!





Originally posted by @GatorChris https://www.disboards.com/threads/for-donald-duck-lovers.3738639/


----------



## AurumPunzel

I never really get the chance to get those unique keys. To make matters worse, because my nearest Disney Store closed down recently, I now have to travel further afield to my next nearest.


----------



## FoxC63

AurumPunzel said:


> I never really get the chance to get those unique keys. To make matters worse, because my nearest Disney Store closed down recently, I now have to travel further afield to my next nearest.



Our closed too but we have another Disney Store about 30 minutes away.  Then there's the Outlet which is a 45 min. drive.  The merchandise was mostly Disneyland and in very large sizes as well as shown signs of being picked over.


----------



## AurumPunzel

FoxC63 said:


> Our closed too but we have another Disney Store about 30 minutes away.  Then there's the Outlet which is a 45 min. drive.  The merchandise was mostly Disneyland and in very large sizes as well as shown signs of being picked over.


My closed one was only ½hr away from me, while my fallback Disney Stores are situated 45mins (by road) and 1hr (by train). The one that's the furthest to me is one of around a dozen Imagination Park stores in the UK that does the regular keys. The only time I ever managed to get a key was when I was in NYC back in 2017, during my first ever New York vacation there.


----------



## FoxC63

AurumPunzel said:


> My closed one was only ½hr away from me, while my fallback Disney Stores are situated 45mins (by road) and 1hr (by train). The one that's the furthest to me is one of around a dozen Imagination Park stores in the UK that does the regular keys. The only time I ever managed to get a key was when I was in NYC back in 2017, during my first ever New York vacation there.



Can you post a picture?  I'd love to see it.


----------



## FoxC63

*UPDATE:  No longer Available! *

I have a Donald Key for trade (only).  I'm looking for the Mickey or Aladdin key.   Must be in the same condition.


----------



## PatMcDuck

July 13 (*USA) is next key release, and it is for WOODY!  

PS the Donald key was also available with online orders, not sure details.


----------



## FoxC63

PatMcDuck said:


> July 13 (*USA) is next key release, and it is for WOODY!
> 
> PS the Donald key was also available with online orders, not sure details.



That's awesome!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Stellardude

PatMcDuck said:


> July 13 (*USA) is next key release, and it is for WOODY!
> 
> PS the Donald key was also available with online orders, not sure details.



That's great! Where did you see this?


----------



## FoxC63

Will it be available online as well?  Can you post a link, thank you!


----------



## Afreem94

I have a Donald Key for trade (only). I'm looking for the Mickey. Must be in same condition. I am trying to add a picture from phone but it is not letting me


----------



## FoxC63

Heads Up!



Thanks @PatMcDuck for letting us know earlier!  I'm guessing there was no link at the time maybe an insiders knowledge!   For those interested here's the Official Link!


----------



## FoxC63

Got my Toy Story Key via online along with two shufflerz in store:  Benson and Bo Peep's sheep.  Unfortunately these did not come in the unique box like the others.  Our local Disney Store offered Benson, Sheep and Ducky but not Bunny.


----------



## bwygand

Hello all. I am new to the forums here but a Disney fan through and through. I am in search of the Mickey key with tag for my son. We only found out about the Mickey key recently. I can trade an Agrabah, Donald, Toy Story AND regular edition Disney Store key for one Mickey key.

Hoping that the forums here will help us complete this set but most importantly just add Mickey to our son's Mickey collection.


----------



## Disney Always

bwygand said:


> Hello all. I am new to the forums here but a Disney fan through and through. I am in search of the Mickey key with tag for my son. We only found out about the Mickey key recently. I can trade an Agrabah, Donald, Toy Story AND regular edition Disney Store key for one Mickey key.
> 
> Hoping that the forums here will help us complete this set but most importantly just add Mickey to our son's Mickey collection.





bwygand said:


> Hello all. I am new to the forums here but a Disney fan through and through. I am in search of the Mickey key with tag for my son. We only found out about the Mickey key recently. I can trade an Agrabah, Donald, Toy Story AND regular edition Disney Store key for one Mickey key.
> 
> Hoping that the forums here will help us complete this set but most importantly just add Mickey to our son's Mickey collection.


Hello,
I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?


----------



## Disney Always

Hello,
I'm looking to trade a Disney store key (from prior promotions) for an Aladdin key. All keys are new with the tag.


----------



## bwygand

Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?





Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?


Yes. I can send you the Aladdin key for the Mickey key.


----------



## Jay91874

I have an extra donald key.....looking for a mickey key


----------



## Ashjames570

Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking to trade a Disney store key (from prior promotions) for an Aladdin key. All keys are new with the tag.


I have an extra Aladdin key. What prior key are you looking to trade?


----------



## Disney Always

Ashjames570 said:


> I have an extra Aladdin key. What prior key are you looking to trade?


I have a regular Disney Store (willing to trade 2), Donald Duck key and a Toy Story key that I am can trade for an Aladdin key.  Let me know..


----------



## Ashjames570

Disney Always said:


> I have a regular Disney Store (willing to trade 2), Donald Duck key and a Toy Story key that I am can trade for an Aladdin key.  Let me know..


I only want the Donald Duck Key. My email is ashjames570@gmail.com


----------



## FoxC63

Ashjames570 said:


> I only want the Donald Duck Key. My email is ashjames570@gmail.com



It's best if you send a Private Message to @Disney Always with your contact information.  Please note this is a public forum, I highly recommend you delete your email. 
Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

Also for those trading, please post if you recommend or not - the person you are trading with.  It would be beneficial for this thread. 

Friendly reminder - *Trading is done at your own risk*.


----------



## sportyarod

I have an extra toy story and Donald key that I am looking to trade for Mickey key.  Would consider trading Aladdin key for Mickey key as well


----------



## sportyarod

Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?


I have an Aladdin key that I can trade for Mickey Key if you are still in need.


----------



## bwygand

FoxC63 said:


> It's best if you send a Private Message to @Disney Always with your contact information.  Please note this is a public forum, I highly recommend you delete your email.
> Thank you.


How does one send a private message? I'm sorry but it isn't very clear how to do this.


----------



## FoxC63

bwygand said:


> How does one send a private message? I'm sorry but it isn't very clear how to do this.


There is an envelope next to your name on the top right.  Click on it and add the person's name you want to contact.


----------



## bwygand

First off, thank you Fox.
Secondly, I do not see this on either my Android device or desktop CPU. There is an envelope that I click on that asks to show conversations. There are none to show nor are there options to start one from what I can see.

If you are a newer member, is this privilege something that is not accessible?


----------



## Disney Always

Hello all, I successfully traded my Donald Duck key for an Aladdin key.
I understand that there will be more Disney Store key events coming up in the future.
Thank you!


----------



## bwygand

Found the answer I was looking for.in the newbies section. In order to start a conversation with a member you must have 10 posts in the forums. I'm inching up to that number.

Thank you for your help @FoxC63


----------



## M30n6

Hi all

Im looking for Mickey key. I have opening, donald, aladdin, toy story to trade.


----------



## Aznaflacattack

Hi all,
Does anyone have a Mickey Key they are willing to trade for a Donald Key??


----------



## bwygand

I'm also looking for a Mickey key as I haven't been lucky enough to trade for one here since posting my original offer. It still stands...

I am in search of a Mickey key and will offer someone all of the following...
1-a Donald Key
2-an Aladdin Key
3-a Toy Story Key
AND
4-a regular store opening key

So...4 keys for 1 Mickey key.


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder what we'll be available in August?  Maybe Ariel? Strange Disney hasn't made a Star Wars key, if they do I can not image the crowds!


----------



## hendandra

Has anyone heard anything for August yet? At this point I’m inclined to assume there won’t be one for August which is huge bummer!!


----------



## FoxC63

hendandra said:


> Has anyone heard anything for August yet? At this point I’m inclined to assume there won’t be one for August which is huge bummer!!


I was told there won't be a key for August at my local Disney store.


----------



## hendandra

Bummer!! Hopefully they’re back for September!


----------



## Lostfalcon06

Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?


I have Aladdin key and looking to trade for mickey key


----------



## Rosepostie

Is there going to be key any time soon


----------



## FoxC63

Rosepostie said:


> Is there going to be key any time soon



Unfortunately not for September.  In October there will be Halloween parties at the stores, you will need to RSVP on September 18th.







For those interested here's a quick 2018 review so you know what to expect:
https://theresasreviews.com/disney-store-haunted-halloween-party/


----------



## FoxC63

Heads Up!



LINK


----------



## Jacq7414

FoxC63 said:


> Heads Up!
> 
> View attachment 441759
> 
> LINK


Do you know when these normally go live on the website?


----------



## ShariM

I would like to know when this is live online as well!


----------



## Jacq7414

ShariM said:


> I would like to know when this is live online as well!


It’s live now


----------



## FoxC63

Yep, 3am est.   Good morning!  Did you get one online?


----------



## FoxC63

Friendly reminder,

*Please do not post personal contact information on this thread 
this includes email addresses, instead use Private Messaging.

Thank You! *​


----------



## ShariM

4 a.m Central time it was already live.  Just as a heads up.


----------



## FoxC63

*Price Drop *

Mickey Mouse ''Celebration of the Mouse'' Key Ornament – Disneyland
 $21.99 Now $16.49



ShopDisney LINK


----------



## Jacq7414

Yes I did get one. Glad I don’t have to go to the store


----------



## Tahiry1372

Looking to trade a frozen key for a donald or Mickey key


----------



## FoxC63

Jacq7414 said:


> Yes I did get one. Glad I don’t have to go to the store



I bought a dress online using email Birthday code and got a key.  DH & DS went shopping for school supplies and picked up 2 keys as a surprise.


----------



## Clarkm212

Hey! The key from this years D23 should be added to the list as well. It features Micky and Mini on its design.


----------



## FoxC63

Clarkm212 said:


> Hey! The key from this years D23 should be added to the list as well. It features Micky and Mini on its design.


----------



## Tahiry1372

Disney Always said:


> Hello,
> I just signed up to the forum too. Do you have the Aladdin key that can be traded for the Mickey key?


Are you still looking to trade the Aladdin key for the Mickey


----------



## FoxC63

*Pandora Disney Keys* new park exclusives!


*Pandora Mickey Key Necklace* complete with swirling roses and Cinderella Castle for $140
*Pandora Mickey Key Charm* featuring the castle and Mickey for $70

Found at Discovery Trading Co. at Animal Kingdom, Ever After Jewelry Co. in Disney Springs and available across the parks and resorts wherever Pandora jewelry is sold.


----------



## BabGarrison

November 17
Get a FREE collectible Mickey’s Holiday Express key with a $10+ purchase at your local Disney Store or online with code: HOLIDAY. Quantities are limited and will run out!

Not letting me post the image


----------



## FoxC63

BabGarrison said:


> November 17
> Get a FREE collectible Mickey’s Holiday Express key with a $10+ purchase at your local Disney Store or online with code: HOLIDAY. Quantities are limited and will run out!
> 
> Not letting me post the image



And here it is!  


How cute is this!


----------



## cris4488

I have an extra Aladdin and Donald key.  Would anyone trade for the frozen key?


----------



## Backside_of_Water

cris4488 said:


> I have an extra Aladdin and Donald key.  Would anyone trade for the frozen key?


I have two frozen keys available to trade! I would trade for either the Aladdin or Donald key.


----------



## cris4488

Backside_of_Water said:


> I have two frozen keys available to trade! I would trade for either the Aladdin or Donald key.



OMG that would be wonderful! Can you private message so we can work on this trade?


----------



## Kenshin21

Are these available at outlet stores? The only Disney store is about an hour away from me...


----------



## FoxC63

Kenshin21 said:


> Are these available at outlet stores? The only Disney store is about an hour away from me...



From my understanding they are not, people were posting on FB & Twitter about it and they were not happy.  The key's are only available at ShopDisney . com and at Disney Stores.


----------



## Backside_of_Water

cris4488 said:


> OMG that would be wonderful! Can you private message so we can work on this trade?


I can't private message you until after you post 10 times. There is a test board you can post on to increase your post count.


----------



## cindyth2

i have disney christmas key willing to trade for donald key, toy story, agrabah


----------



## cris4488

Backside_of_Water said:


> I can't private message you until after you post 10 times. There is a test board you can post on to increase your post count.



Thanks! I'll work on it and get to you ASAP


----------



## Disney Always

cris4488 said:


> I have an extra Aladdin and Donald key.  Would anyone trade for the frozen key?


Hello, I have a extra Frozen key and would be willing to trade for either Aladdin or Donald.  Please email me if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Disney Always

Hello, I have a extra Frozen key and would be willing to trade for either Aladdin or Donald.  Please email me if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Phury06bdb

cris4488 said:


> I have an extra Aladdin and Donald key.  Would anyone trade for the frozen key?


Would you be willing to trade the Aladdin Key for the Holiday Key?


----------



## Phury06bdb

cris4488 said:


> I have an extra Aladdin and Donald key.  Would anyone trade for the frozen key?


Would you be willing to trade the Aladdin Key for the Holiday Key?


----------



## Disney Always

Backside_of_Water said:


> I have two frozen keys available to trade! I would trade for either the Aladdin or Donald key.


Hello, I can trade my Frozen key for an Aladdin key if it's still available.


----------



## Disney Always

Phury06bdb said:


> Would you be willing to trade the Aladdin Key for the Holiday Key?





Phury06bdb said:


> Would you be willing to trade the Aladdin Key for the Holiday Key?


I can trade my Frozen key for your Aladdin key.


----------



## PatMcDuck

The special key releases (this excludes the daily green key offered at Imagination Park stores) are distributed at the DisneySTORE outlets.  They are not available at Disney PARK outlets (mostly in Orlando, perhaps one in the LA area).  I always get mine at a Disneystore outlet.


----------



## FoxC63

PatMcDuck said:


> The special key releases (this excludes the daily green key offered at Imagination Park stores) are distributed at the DisneySTORE outlets.  They are not available at Disney PARK outlets (mostly in Orlando, perhaps one in the LA area).  I always get mine at a Disneystore outlet.



This may have changed.  When we went to our local store a few guests told us their family members who were at Great Lakes Crossing Outlets Michigan - The Disney Store there was not giving out the Donald Key.  I have updated the Main page to reflect YMMV.  Thank you for posting, always a pleasure!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Hmm, that is strange, I have gone to an outlet for all the key releases, Mickey, Donald, etc. Good to check I guess.


----------



## ohyarnit

You guys probably already know, but there's a new key coming out Feb. 8th, it's Minnie themed. It won't let me post the link or picture so check your local store website for more details.


----------



## FoxC63

ohyarnit said:


> You guys probably already know, but there's a new key coming out Feb. 8th, it's Minnie themed. It won't let me post the link or picture so check your local store website for more details.



I looked like three or four days ago but didn't see anything!  I did find it though thanks for posting!


A new Disney Store collectible key is coming soon! On Saturday, February 8th guests can get a FREE Positively Minnie Key with any *$15.00 purchase *and also *over 18 years of age.  * My, these changes sure take the fun out for kids! 

For more info go:  here


----------



## ohyarnit

FoxC63 said:


> I looked like three or four days ago but didn't see anything!  I did find it though thanks for posting!
> 
> 
> A new Disney Store collectible key is coming soon! On Saturday, February 8th guests can get a FREE Positively Minnie Key with any *$15.00 purchase *and also *over 18 years of age. * My, these changes sure take the fun out for kids!



No prob! and right? they upped the minimum purchase and it's on a Sat. so the opening times for stores are earlier!


----------



## Jacq7414

ohyarnit said:


> No prob! and right? they upped the minimum purchase and it's on a Sat. so the opening times for stores are earlier!


It seems like it’s only in store now too and not online


----------



## Melissa55

Darn, guess I’ll be missing out. I will be on a plane to WDW... which is awesome, but I would’ve loved to get the Minnie key.


----------



## FoxC63

Jacq7414 said:


> It seems like it’s only in store now too and not online



It's interesting the above link did not state the following: 
The key will be available at the Disney Store, and *online at shopDisney* like this site.



Melissa55 said:


> Darn, guess I’ll be missing out. I will be on a plane to WDW... which is awesome, but I would’ve loved to get the Minnie key.


Maybe place an online order via your cell while at the airport?  If not,  I'm sure there will be opportunities to trade when you return.


----------



## FoxC63

*What are the rules about selling on the DIS Collectors Board?*
"For-Sale" and "Want-to-Buy" posts are NOT allowed on the DIS, including the DIS Collectors Board.

Discussion about collectible items and pin-trading are welcome, but soliciting buyers and posts looking for specific items are not allowed.  Link @WebmasterDoc


----------



## PatMcDuck

Viktoria, do you collect the keys?  Would you trade Harrod's for another "high value" rare key?


----------



## cwizardtx

Hello everyone, I wanted to share my collection.  I am also looking for the following keys:



NY Times Square
Harrods
30th
Grand Opening

For trade I have:

1 full set of 8 keys
1 CM Holiday Key
1 CM Stitch Key
1 Christmas 2017 (Vine)


----------



## cwizardtx




----------



## FoxC63

cwizardtx said:


>



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## cwizardtx

Thank you, I just obtained New York.  At this point I have all of the keys except for Harrods, 30th, and Grand Opening.  I have a FULL COMPLETE SET of keys from opening to the latest CM (this includes NY, Paris, Vine, CM Holiday, CM Stitch) that may be used for a trade towards one of the last three.


----------



## Alex Nieto

I found the online code YOOHOO


----------



## Backside_of_Water

Hello!

I have two frozen keys, one green opening key, and one Minnie key all available for trade.

I’m hoping to trade for Aladdin, Mickey 90th, or Times Square opening. I will trade any two of my extra keys for Aladdin or three keys for Mickey or Times Square.


----------



## cwizardtx

Tigger key coming on Feb 29
Cinderalla on March 7

woo hoo!


----------



## FoxC63

cwizardtx said:


> Tigger key coming on Feb 29
> Cinderalla on March 7
> 
> woo hoo!



 I'm seeing the Tigger key but not the Cinderella key.


You can get the new *Disney Store Tigger Key on Saturday February 29th!* This special leap store collectible will be free, with any purchase of $15.00 or more at your local Disney Store, and also at shopDisney.com.

To redeem the offer online, guests will need to enter the *code LEAP *at checkout.


----------



## FoxC63

*EDIT: * Trade has been completed.

Also I'm looking to trade.  I need the *Positively Minnie Key* - Released: Saturday, February 8, 2020

I have available to trade one of the following:
*Donald's 85th - *Released: Sunday, June 9, 2019
*Frozen 2 -* Released: Sunday, October 6, 2019
*Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released: Sunday, November 17, 2019

All Keys & Tags are in excellent condition.   
Thank you!


----------



## ohyarnit

cwizardtx said:


> Tigger key coming on Feb 29
> Cinderalla on March 7
> 
> woo hoo!


Ditto about the Cinderella key, is it a CM key? I just learned about there being CM keys like that Stitch one, where can you get CM keys? Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## ohyarnit

responding to my own questions 
I found out through a few posts on Instagram the Cinderella key is supposedly going to be available for purchase on March 7th, for 12.99 folks are saying. But that's all they know.
Also confirmed the CM keys were given to CM's only  sadness...


----------



## Waggs55

ohyarnit said:


> responding to my own questions
> I found out through a few posts on Instagram the Cinderella key is supposedly going to be available for purchase on March 7th, for 12.99 folks are saying. But that's all they know.
> Also confirmed the CM keys were given to CM's only  sadness...


New to the group what does CM mean?


----------



## Melissa55

Waggs55 said:


> New to the group what does CM mean?


Cast Member, as in Disney employee.


----------



## starry_solo

Frozen key is only available if you purchase both LE dolls. Not one but both!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

starry_solo said:


> Frozen key is only available if you purchase both LE dolls. Not one but both!!!!



Wait, what?  Do you have a link to the promotion because I didn't see it.  Also is it the same key seen:   here


----------



## starry_solo

FoxC63 said:


> Wait, what?  Do you have a link to the promotion because I didn't see it.  Also is it the same key seen:   here



Yes, hold on.  It's a different key.  Has Olaf on it.


----------



## FoxC63

For anyone interested in getting this Olaf key here's the link with more information.  Link

Thanks @starry_solo


----------



## Melissa55

I know this is probably a long shot, but I have an extra Christmas key, does anyone have a Donald key they would be willing to trade?


----------



## Hahnnacho77

cwizardtx said:


> Thank you, I just obtained New York.  At this point I have all of the keys except for Harrods, 30th, and Grand Opening.  I have a FULL COMPLETE SET of keys from opening to the latest CM (this includes NY, Paris, Vine, CM Holiday, CM Stitch) that may be used for a trade towards one of the last three.


If u dont mind me asking can u email me what the full complete set of the keys. My email is hahnnacho77@gmail.com


----------



## FoxC63

@Hahnnacho77 
Please do not post personal info.  Thanks!


----------



## disnerd17

Hello! I am looking for the Grand Opening Key, Harrods Opening, NYC, and 30th Anniversary keys if anyone has them.


----------



## FoxC63

This March you can purchase the new Cinderella Collectible Key! This key will be available for purchase March 7th at Disney Stores and online at shopDisney.com for $12.95



Link


----------



## Liam518

I have an extra Tigger key if anyone is looking to trade.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm looking to trade. I need:
*Mickey's 90th Birthday - *Released: November 18, 2018
*Aladdin - *Released: Sunday, May 19, 2019
*Positively Minnie Key* - Released: Saturday, February 8, 2020

I have available to trade:

*Donald's 85th - *Released: Sunday, June 9, 2019
*Frozen 2 -* Released: Sunday, October 6, 2019
*Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released: Sunday, November 17, 2019
*Tigger Leap Key* - Released: Saturday, February 29, 2020

All Keys & Tags are in excellent condition.
Thank you!

This post has been edited. Donald Key is no longer available.


----------



## Backside_of_Water

FoxC63 said:


> I'm looking to trade. I need:
> *Mickey's 90th Birthday - *Released: November 18, 2018
> *Aladdin - *Released: Sunday, May 19, 2019
> *Positively Minnie Key* - Released: Saturday, February 8, 2020
> 
> I have available to trade:
> View attachment 477770
> *Donald's 85th - *Released: Sunday, June 9, 2019
> *Frozen 2 -* Released: Sunday, October 6, 2019
> *Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released: Sunday, November 17, 2019
> *Tigger Leap Key* - Released: Saturday, February 29, 2020
> 
> All Keys & Tags are in excellent condition.
> Thank you!



I have an extra Minnie key that I could trade for the Donald key!


----------



## FoxC63

Backside_of_Water said:


> I have an extra Minnie key that I could trade for the Donald key!



Sending you a PM!


----------



## Tigrouille

Hello,

I am french and I found this forum to follow any news about keys released.
I have few spare from this collection, I would like to know if anyone could be intererested for a trade with old collection ?

I think speaking about sales if forbidden here ? Only trade ?

Sorry for my bad english skill.

Spare : Frozen, Mickey, Xmas, Toy Story, Minnie and Tigger left...
Donald and Aladin are out of stock.

I need everyone before Mickey 2018 + D23 + Cast members ones.

I am ok to trade if you got them.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigrouille said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am french and I found this forum to follow any news about keys released.
> I have few spare from this collection, I would like to know if anyone could be intererested for a trade with old collection ?
> 
> I think speaking about sales if forbidden here ? Only trade ?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english skill.
> 
> Spare : Frozen, Mickey, Xmas, Toy Story, Minnie and Tigger left...
> Donald and Aladin are out of stock.
> 
> I need everyone before Mickey 2018 + D23 + Cast members ones.
> 
> I am ok to trade if you got them.



Hi and to the DIS and congrats on your first post!  

You're english is fine. No, you cannot sell here but you can trade. 
In order to send someone a Private Message (PM), you'll need to post at least *ten times*.  Please click on this link  HERE. 

I'd love to have your Mickey but I only have these available to trade:
Frozen 2 
Mickey's Holiday Express 
Tigger Leap Key

Good Luck!


----------



## Tigrouille

I already got these ones.
I got spares for them too.

Then, I checked for Mickey 90th one it is really wanted so very expansive.
I don't think I would trade this one for 1-1 regular trade.

Other ones, no problem but not this one.


----------



## cris4488

Hello, does anyone have a Mickey 90th or D23 key to trade?

I have an extra:
Daily opening key
Christmas key
Tigger key
Minnie key
Toy Story Key
Donald Key


----------



## FoxC63

* Friendly Reminder *

Please do not post personal information like your email address on this *public forum*.  Nothing more fun than getting a ton of *SPAM *and unwanted attention to your account.


----------



## FoxC63

Woo hoo!

Thank you @Backside_of_Water 
Minnie key arrived in perfect condition!  I'd trade again with you any day!  A++  Great job on packaging and shipping was fast


----------



## marcoose19

Hi everyone - new to this forum!

(Desperately) looking for a Donald Duck key!

I have Minnie, Christmas and Tigger keys for trade.

Hoping someone can help out, as it's a surprise gift to my wife.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxC63

marcoose19 said:


> Hi everyone - new to this forum!
> 
> (Desperately) looking for a Donald Duck key!
> 
> I have Minnie, Christmas and Tigger keys for trade.
> 
> Hoping someone can help out, as it's a surprise gift to my wife.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi and  to the DIS and congrats on your first post!

In order to send someone a Private Message (PM), you'll need to post at least *ten times*.  Please click on this link  HERE

Good Luck!


----------



## Backside_of_Water

FoxC63 said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Thank you @Backside_of_Water
> Minnie key arrived in perfect condition!  I'd trade again with you any day!  A++  Great job on packaging and shipping was fast
> 
> View attachment 478875


Thanks to @FoxC63!! My key came in perfect shape with a tag protector. It was a very quick and successful trade!


----------



## ohyarnit

Are folks going to line up to purchase the Cinderella key tomorrow morning? 
Gauging everyone's precautions, as some schools have shutdown here in California and general companies in the silicon valley have told their employees to work from home...


----------



## Melissa55

ohyarnit said:


> Are folks going to line up to purchase the Cinderella key tomorrow morning?
> Gauging everyone's precautions, as some schools have shutdown here in California and general companies in the silicon valley have told their employees to work from home...


I probably won’t (I’m in Colorado), not because of fear of Coronavirus but just because I’ll be going in a couple of weeks for the Minnie Mouse Main Attraction release and I really don’t want to have to go to the Disney Store super early so close together. Once a month is enough for me.


----------



## ohyarnit

Melissa55 said:


> I probably won’t (I’m in Colorado), not because of fear of Coronavirus but just because I’ll be going in a couple of weeks for the Minnie Mouse Main Attraction release and I really don’t want to have to go to the Disney Store super early so close together. Once a month is enough for me.


Yeah, I hear you, going twice last month for the minnie key then the tigger key was tough. Are you going to try online? I haven't seen official announcements, so wonder if it will be available at midnight or sometime in the morning...


----------



## Melissa55

ohyarnit said:


> Yeah, I hear you, going twice last month for the minnie key then the tigger key was tough. Are you going to try online? I haven't seen official announcements, so wonder if it will be available at midnight or sometime in the morning...


I’m going to try online at 1am (midnight PST) and 8am (7am PST). If I don’t get it, I’ll be disappointed but not devastated. I was able to buy the Minnie Key for a decent price online so I assume I can hopefully do the same for Cindy.


----------



## Melissa55

ShopDisney recently posted the key will go on sale at 7am PST which annoys me more that they did the Tigger key at Midnight PST but oh well, the past is the past.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Melissa55 said:


> ShopDisney recently posted the key will go on sale at 7am PST which annoys me more that they did the Tigger key at Midnight PST but oh well, the past is the past.



Hi where did you see that the key goes on sale @ 7am PST?  I'm on the east coast trying to buy online but can't find it.  I do see they are already for sale on ebay!!!  Now that's annoying!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Also is there a code you need to get the key like was needed for the Tigger key?


----------



## Melissa55

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi where did you see that the key goes on sale @ 7am PST?  I'm on the east coast trying to buy online but can't find it.  I do see they are already for sale on ebay!!!  Now that's annoying!


It says on the ShopDisney Facebook page.




Ms.Minnie said:


> Also is there a code you need to get the key like was needed for the Tigger key?


No it’s a purchase-able item not a free item with purchase.


----------



## FoxC63

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi where did you see that the key goes on sale @ 7am PST?  I'm on the east coast trying to buy online but can't find it.  I do see they are already for sale on ebay!!!  Now that's annoying!



Saw this on facebook.


----------



## FoxC63

*Hooray!  Success!!!*

Online.  Anyone else???


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> *Hooray!  Success!!!*
> View attachment 479238
> Online.  Anyone else???


I got the confirmation email, and a charge to my card (well 2 charges actually). Neither time I tried did I actually get any indication of completion. Got a Pooh bear error then a Ralph one, but apparently one went through.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> I got the confirmation email, and a charge to my card (well 2 charges actually). Neither time I tried did I actually get any indication of completion. Got a Pooh bear error then a Ralph one, but apparently one went through.



My confirmation came in at 10:02!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I didn't have any luck, very disappointed with Disney at the moment!!!  Since the item wasn't available on line I drove to the Jackson Outlet here in NJ, waited 1.5 hours only to find out that they didn't have any of these keys...tried online via my phone and at 10:02am they were all gone.  Very, very upset with Disney for not being more specific with the formation they sent out.  I got an e-mail from them on 2/18, nowhere does it say where the keys would be available or any time information.  Not happy with the mouse at the moment.


----------



## FoxC63

Ms.Minnie said:


> I didn't have any luck, very disappointed with Disney at the moment!!!  Since the item wasn't available on line I drove to the Jackson Outlet here in NJ, waited 1.5 hours only to find out that they didn't have any of these keys...tried online via my phone and at 10:02am they were all gone.  Very, very upset with Disney for not being more specific with the formation they sent out.  I got an e-mail from them on 2/18, nowhere does it say where the keys would be available or any time information.  Not happy with the mouse at the moment.


I just checked it's showing available.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

If you put it in your basket and try to checkout it will tell you

"One of the items in your bag is out of stock, but we have others to love!"


----------



## FoxC63

Ms.Minnie said:


> If you put it in your basket and try to checkout it will tell you
> 
> "One of the items in your bag is out of stock, but we have others to love!"



Oh no!  It's sold out!  I'm so sorry for your troubles. The information was posted on facebook as well as here.


----------



## WIll C

I got one online and my wife got one at the local store. She got there before 6am and was 2nd in line.


----------



## FoxC63

Wow, 6am!!!  That's what time I went to bed! 

Not really, 3:40am!


----------



## NCHEELS23

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, 6am!!!  That's what time I went to bed!
> 
> Not really, 3:40am!


We got to South Park in Charlotte around 8am and I was 14th in line.  Glad we went to the store, the online stock was out in 2 minutes.


----------



## FoxC63

Our store opens at 10am on Saturdays, you could get there at 9:30am with a little line but not anymore.  It's gotten so crazy now.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I'm very happy for all that were successful in getting the Cinderella key, unfortunately I'm not one of them.

I looked on facebook and it doesn't say that the key wouldn't be available at the outlet store.  Every other key has been available at the outlet not sure why they decided this time not to make it available there.  That is my point, they should give complete information of all the rules such as when (date and time since they seem to keep switching it up) and where (online, regular retail store, outlet store).  

As far as the outlet stores go, the outlet in Jackson NJ is 90-95% normal retail with a very small area of sale items.  Not sure how Disney made the decisions they did with this latest key but I for one am not happy with them.

Not even going to consider the Frozen Key, don't need $260 worth of dolls...just sayin.


----------



## Melissa55

Ms.Minnie said:


> I'm very happy for all that were successful in getting the Cinderella key, unfortunately I'm not one of them.
> 
> I looked on facebook and it doesn't say that the key wouldn't be available at the outlet store.  Every other key has been available at the outlet not sure why they decided this time not to make it available there.  That is my point, they should give complete information of all the rules such as when (date and time since they seem to keep switching it up) and where (online, regular retail store, outlet store).
> 
> As far as the outlet stores go, the outlet in Jackson NJ is 90-95% normal retail with a very small area of sale items.  Not sure how Disney made the decisions they did with this latest key but I for one am not happy with them.
> 
> Not even going to consider the Frozen Key, don't need $260 worth of dolls...just sayin.


It’s definitely frustrating. That’s why I’ve decided to really prioritize which keys I want. I’m never going to have a complete collection so I’m not even trying. I would love to own a Donald Key at some point but I don’t know if that will happen and I’m not even trying for any of the other ones that released before the Toy Story Key (that was my first key).

If I absolutely must have a key I will go in person. I like Cinderella a lot but she’s not my favorite so I was okay with potentially missing out online. I would be really annoyed if I went through all the trouble to go to a physical store and they didn’t get any. That’s really frustrating, I’m sorry.

Sometimes I feel like they just don’t know what they’re doing on the retail side of Disney. Let’s be honest, with multiple parks closed they need to step up their game on the retail side of things! I know they can’t manufacture more keys on short notice but they could give more complete information up front. I think they limit the flow of information to try and limit scalpers, but scalpers are part of fan communities too so they just end up limiting information to everyone and it’s garbage.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

I'm thinking one possibility could be where these keys were made.  Most items from Disney seem to come from China and with the current situation that's going on there the product flow may have been interrupted.  Not sure if that is the case but it could be a possibility.  Doesn't make it right, Disney could have put off the issuance of this key until they have enough inventory on hand.  Just a thought.


----------



## Melificent17

Hi guys, I’m looking for the Cinderella Key. I have Donald key, Leap year key and toy story key. Willing to trade one of those for Cinderella. Thank you!!


----------



## Melissa55

And so it continues... I decided to order a plush alongside the Cinderella key. I just got an email that the plush is being shipped and “Other items from your order, not listed here, will arrive in another shipment. You will be notified of shipment in a separate email.” Ugh, I should know better. This is why I won’t buy LE dolls or Minnie Mouse Main Attraction online. Considering how quickly they sold out I will not be at all surprised if they cancel my key order.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> And so it continues... I will not be at all surprised if they cancel my key order.



I would. If Disney could not fulfill the order it would have been stated in the email.  Plus I've not read any of the keys were cancelled after an order was placed.  If you have, you need to think about the source, was if from a random member or a reputable one.   I think you're good to go!


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> I would. If Disney could not fulfill the order it would have been stated in the email.  Plus I've not read any of the keys were cancelled after an order was placed.  If you have, you need to think about the source, was if from a random member or a reputable one.   I think you're good to go!


I’ve not heard of it happening with keys, but it’s happened before with LE dolls. Several months back when they released the Ariel and Vanessa dolls, people got their cards charged multiple times, and even several people who got confirmations initially had their orders cancelled after a few days because they oversold due to glitches. It was a mess.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> I’ve not heard of it happening with keys, but it’s happened before with LE dolls.



Speaking of LE dolls, are you planning on buying the Frozen doll to acquire the Olaf key?  Too rich for my blood!


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> Speaking of LE dolls, are you planning on buying the Frozen doll to acquire the Olaf key?  Too rich for my blood!


Nah, the dolls are pretty but Frozen isn’t really my thing. I liked the first movie but I haven’t even seen the second one yet. And there are so many people joining Disney doll groups right now just to try and get the key, I’m staying away from that whole mess completely.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

FoxC63 said:


> Speaking of LE dolls, are you planning on buying the Frozen doll to acquire the Olaf key?  Too rich for my blood!



Absolutely not.  There is no way I'm paying $260 just to get the key, what a scam!!!  After the Cinderella episode I'm pretty turned off by Disney at the moment and I have been a life long fan of most things Disney.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't collect dolls nor do I have a daughter to pass them down to.  Loved Cinderella which is sold out but still no interest.  We've actually stopped buying a lot of "stuff", can't take it with you and I'd rather travel!


----------



## joeluihug

Hi guys first time posting here. My wife collects these keys but she is too shy to trade with people so she lets me do this. Anyway she is currently missing the Mickey 90th and Aladdin key. We have an extra Cinderella Key to trade with. Hopefully we could trade with you guys! Have a nice day!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

joeluihug said:


> Hi guys first time posting here. My wife collects these keys but she is too shy to trade with people so she lets me do this. Anyway she is currently missing the Mickey 90th and Aladdin key. We have an extra Cinderella Key to trade with. Hopefully we could trade with you guys! Have a nice day!



I have an extra Aladdin Key, let me know.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

So today I called Disney Store Corporate Office Headquarters @ 1-818-560-1000 and spoke to Ella in the Office of the President.  She said they only had 1,000 keys...can you imagine that?  1,000 for all the thousands of shoppers that visit Disney Stores.com?  No wonder so many of us are not happy with the way this was handled.  Ella said to me she know how disappointing it can be to not get what we want.  That isn't the issue, yes I'm not happy that I didn't get a key but I'm more unhappy with the way this promotion was handled by Disney.  After all these years they should know how to handle things better then they did with this promotion.  I plan to write a letter to the Office of the president and I hope that others will do the same.  The address is: 

Disney Store Corporate Office Headquarters
The Walt Disney Company
500 South Buena Vista Street
Burbank, CA 91521 USA

I also said to Ella that if it was a supply issue they should have postponed the this promotion, got no response......not surprised...


----------



## FoxC63

joeluihug said:


> Hi guys first time posting here. My wife collects these keys but she is too shy to trade with people so she lets me do this. Anyway she is currently missing the Mickey 90th and Aladdin key. We have an extra Cinderella Key to trade with. Hopefully we could trade with you guys! Have a nice day!



Hi and  to the DIS and congrats on your first post!

In order to send someone a Private Message (PM), you'll need to post at least *ten times*.  Please click on this link  HERE

Good Luck!


----------



## FoxC63

Ms.Minnie said:


> I have an extra Aladdin Key, let me know.



He'll have to post TEN times before he can PM you.


----------



## joeluihug

Ms.Minnie said:


> I have an extra Aladdin Key, let me know.


Thanks! Will let you know. Guess have to post 10 times first.


----------



## Tigrouille

The Cinderella key will be available on 27th march online and on 28th in stores.
The only difference with the sale one is the box or no box.
I will pick up few ones.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Tigrouille said:


> The Cinderella key will be available on 27th march online and on 28th in stores.
> The only difference with the sale one is the box or no box.
> I will pick up few ones.



Hi, thanks for this information, may I ask your source?  Also do you know what time on line and what stores, regular retail or will the outlets get the keys as well?

I guess Disney realizes they messed this promotion up so they are making more keys available?


----------



## Tigrouille

FB Page ShopDisney.fr

27/03 at 9h online
Any DisneyStore shop like previous keys on 28/03.

French time ;-)


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Not seeing it facebook page...www.facebook.com/shopdisney/


----------



## Tigrouille

ShopDisney*FR...*


----------



## starry_solo

Tigrouille said:


> The Cinderella key will be available on 27th march online and on 28th in stores.
> The only difference with the sale one is the box or no box.
> I will pick up few ones.



This is the European release


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Can we buy the EU release?  Need to know the time for online ordering.


----------



## Tigrouille

Check this


----------



## ❤️disney

Hi everyone! First post ever 
Looking to trade but I guess I need to post 10 times before I can PM


----------



## ❤️disney

Does anyone know how many CM keys have come out so far? I have seen 2 kinds so far - the Christmas one and Stitch


----------



## ❤️disney

❤disney said:


> Does anyone know how many CM keys have come out so far? I have seen 2 kinds so far - the Christmas one and Stitch


Just noticed the picture at the beginning of this forum - it had all the keys in there so that answers my question   Thanks for that by the way, it’s a great reference tool!


----------



## ❤️disney

Backside_of_Water said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have two frozen keys, one green opening key, and one Minnie key all available for trade.
> 
> I’m hoping to trade for Aladdin, Mickey 90th, or Times Square opening. I will trade any two of my extra keys for Aladdin or three keys for Mickey or Times Square.



Hi! Do you still need the Aladdin key?


----------



## joeluihug

Anyone here got a order confirmation for the cinderella key but no shipping info yet?


----------



## FoxC63

joeluihug said:


> Anyone here got a order confirmation for the cinderella key but no shipping info yet?



I received my shipping confirmation email with tracking on March 8th.


----------



## ❤️disney

joeluihug said:


> Anyone here got a order confirmation for the cinderella key but no shipping info yet?


I bought 3 items including the key. I received shipping confirmation for the 2 items on 3/8, another shipping confirmation for the same items on 3/9 then a 3rd email later on the same day this time including the Cinderella key. I received 1 of the items yesterday but it was not the key.


----------



## ❤️disney

Found these ‘disney key stands’ in Etsy. A lady I was standing in line with for the Tigger key told me about them. They are cute. I don’t have any first hand experience with them and I don’t think I’m buying them because I am looking more along the lines of shadow box for key storage and display but I though I would share them with you


----------



## Tigrouille

They are custom made from 3d printer ?


----------



## ❤️disney

Tigrouille said:


> They are custom made from 3d printer ?


Sorry, I don’t know because I didn’t look further into it - I didn’t read the seller’s description, I just copied the picture to post. You can find it in Etsy after searching ‘disney key stand’.


----------



## FoxC63

❤disney said:


> Found these ‘disney key stands’ in Etsy. A lady I was standing in line with for the Tigger key told me about them. They are cute. I don’t have any first hand experience with them and I don’t think I’m buying them because I am looking more along the lines of shadow box for key storage and display but I though I would share them with you



Thanks for sharing!  These look wonderful and fun however I am of the like mind, Go Shadow Boxes!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Tigrouille said:


> Check this



Thanks for sharing but this won't work for those of us in the US.  Just ran a test to see if I could order from the site, you have to be in France or Belgique to order...Oh well.  Glad Disney has inventory for you and 100 per store, that sounds better then what we had in US...Good luck


----------



## starry_solo

Ms.Minnie said:


> Thanks for sharing but this won't work for those of us in the US.  Just ran a test to see if I could order from the site, you have to be in France or Belgique to order...Oh well.  Glad Disney has inventory for you and 100 per store, that sounds better then what we had in US...Good luck



Check the UK disney store.


----------



## Melissa55

Tigrouille said:


> They are custom made from 3d printer ?


According to the Etsy item description they are “Printed, hand painted and finished with gloss.”


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Melissa55 said:


> According to the Etsy item description they are “Printed, hand painted and finished with gloss.”



Hi it looks like I copied the wrong post, please disregard this post.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

starry_solo said:


> Check the UK disney store.



Hi do you know if the date, time and code is the same on the UK site as on FR site?  Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## FoxC63

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi do you know if the date, time and code is the same on the UK site as on FR site?  Thanks in advance for your assistance.



I easily found the info when googling "shopdisney UK facebook", just scroll down until you see the ad...



If you need more information here's the LINK 

*Remember the time zone is different: * 
The United States is split into six standard time zones – Hawaii, Alaska, Pacific, Mountain, Central and Eastern. The UK is five hours ahead of New York, six hours ahead of Chicago, seven hours ahead of Denver, and eight hours ahead of California.

Google "if it's 8am in uk what time is it in Michigan?" but put in *your state*. 

I have no comment regarding shipping costs or fees, I suggest calling ShopDisney Customer Service:  
1 (800) 328-0368


----------



## starry_solo

FoxC63 said:


> I easily found the info when googling "shopdisney UK facebook", just scroll down until you see the ad...
> 
> View attachment 480630
> 
> If you need more information here's the LINK
> 
> *Remember the time zone is different: *
> The United States is split into six standard time zones – Hawaii, Alaska, Pacific, Mountain, Central and Eastern. The UK is five hours ahead of New York, six hours ahead of Chicago, seven hours ahead of Denver, and eight hours ahead of California.
> 
> Google "if it's 8am in uk what time is it in Michigan?" but put in *your state*.
> 
> I have no comment regarding shipping costs or fees, I suggest calling ShopDisney Customer Service:
> 1 (800) 328-0368



Us shopdisney won't be able to help re UK shipping fees. Just check on UK website.

Ok I did a sample order for a £16 item and was quoted £28.95 for international shipping costs


----------



## FoxC63

starry_solo said:


> Us shopdisney won't be able to help re UK shipping fees. Just check on UK website.
> 
> Ok I did a sample order for a £16 item and was quoted £28.95 for international shipping costs



The number provided was meant for her to call if she had questions, I'm sure the US cast members can give her direction.


----------



## Melissa55

Melissa55 said:


> And so it continues... I decided to order a plush alongside the Cinderella key. I just got an email that the plush is being shipped and “Other items from your order, not listed here, will arrive in another shipment. You will be notified of shipment in a separate email.” Ugh, I should know better. This is why I won’t buy LE dolls or Minnie Mouse Main Attraction online. Considering how quickly they sold out I will not be at all surprised if they cancel my key order.


My key did end up shipping but now it’s in postal limbo. UPS tracking shows “transferred to USPS for delivery” but USPS shows it as “pre-shipment,” so we’ll see if it shows up in the next week or so.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> My key did end up shipping but now it’s in postal limbo. UPS tracking shows “transferred to USPS for delivery” but USPS shows it as “pre-shipment,” so we’ll see if it shows up in the next week or so.



Woo Hoo!  Mine just arrived!


----------



## ❤️disney

Hello all!
Looking for a Frozen 2 key (the one from last year - not the one being released today with the dolls ) If you have one, please give me a heads up what you want/need for trade. I have some of  the newer keys for trade


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Thanks so much for all your help.  I'm thinking it might make more sense to just buy one on ebay by the time I pay the shipping and the cost of merchandise I wasn't really planning on buying...and the exchange rate if I use my Disney Visa...just thinking out loud...


----------



## Ms.Minnie

FoxC63 said:


> Woo Hoo!  Mine just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 480748



Happy for you!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm looking to trade. I need:
*Mickey's 90th Birthday - *Released: November 18, 2018
*Aladdin - *Released: Sunday, May 19, 2019 

I have available to trade: 


*Frozen 2 -* Released: Sunday, October 6, 2019
*Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released: Sunday, November 17, 2019
*Tigger Leap Key* - Released: Saturday, February 29, 2020

All Keys & Tags are in excellent condition.
I have traded successfully with @Backside_of_Water Post #119


----------



## joeluihug

Hi guys. Bought the Frozen 2 set for the olaf key. Lol. Anyway when I saw my order they charged me shipping instead of being free. I know I entered shipmagic for free shipping. Anyway was just wondering would they refund me the $40 shipping? I called them but they say their system is down right now.


----------



## FoxC63

joeluihug said:


> Hi guys. Bought the Frozen 2 set for the olaf key. Lol. Anyway when I saw my order they charged me shipping instead of being free. I know I entered shipmagic for free shipping. Anyway was just wondering would they refund me the $40 shipping? I called them but they say their system is down right now.



Yes, they should.  

*Edit:*  I stand corrected!


----------



## joeluihug

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they should.  Not sure if you have a Disney Visa cc, but you should have been able to use code *DRVCMEMBER*  AND *SHIPMAGIC* .
> I don't know if its case sensitive so I recommend upper case in the future.  Not saying that you didn't but I really don't know.


Thanks! I was panicking when I was checking out because it froze on me. Something must have happened during that time. I dont want them cancelling my order because I’m asking for a refund.


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they should.  Not sure if you have a Disney Visa cc, but you should have been able to use code *DRVCMEMBER*  AND *SHIPMAGIC* .
> I don't know if its case sensitive so I recommend upper case in the future.  Not saying that you didn't but I really don't know.


The Disney Chase Visa discount doesn’t work for LE items unfortunately (or shouldn’t at least).


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> The Disney Chase Visa discount doesn’t work for LE items unfortunately (or shouldn’t at least).


You are correct.  Not on LE or limited release.  I've been schooled!


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> You are correct.  Not on LE or limited release.  I've been schooled!


That said, it did surprisingly apply the discount to my Cinderella key (WHICH FINALLY ARRIVED!) but it probably shouldn’t have. But it’s never worked for dolls.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissa55 said:


> That said, it did surprisingly apply the discount to my Cinderella key (WHICH FINALLY ARRIVED!) but it probably shouldn’t have. But it’s never worked for dolls.


 I didn't use *DRVCMEMBER* when I bought the Cinderella key, I used a free shipping code. After I plug that in I just check out.


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't use *DRVCMEMBER* when I bought the Cinderella key, I used a free shipping code. After I plug that in I just check out.


I already had one of the Ink and Paint series mystery Mickey plushes in my cart or I wouldn’t have applied it. I was pleasantly surprised that it marked the key down too.


----------



## FoxC63

*EDIT:  Must have been FAKE!!!*

I just saw a new offer for *2020* *Earth Day key* on ebay.  Here are a few crappy photos from the seller.



I have not found any information to confirm or dispute.   If you know of anything please feel free to post!


----------



## Melissa55

FoxC63 said:


> I just saw a new offer for *2020* *Earth Day key* on ebay.  Here are a few crappy photos from the seller.
> View attachment 484040
> View attachment 484041
> 
> I have not found any information to confirm or dispute.   If you know of anything please feel free to post!


I did see some posts on Instagram that the Earth Day key is actually a plantable key with seeds imbedded into it. I doubt many people would actually plant them though. I didn’t post because I didn’t see it from any official sources.


----------



## Disneyfan44

FoxC63 said:


> Also I'm looking to trade.  I need the *Positively Minnie Key* - Released: Saturday, February 8, 2020
> 
> I have available to trade one of the following:
> *Donald's 85th - *Released: Sunday, June 9, 2019
> *Frozen 2 -* Released: Sunday, October 6, 2019
> *Mickey's Holiday Express* - Released: Sunday, November 17, 2019
> 
> All Keys & Tags are in excellent condition.
> Thank you!


Hey I just signed up here. Are you still looking for a Positively Minnie Disney Key in excellent condition? I happen to have an extra one for trade and I am looking for the Christmas Express Disney Key.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneyfan44 said:


> Hey I just signed up here. Are you still looking for a Positively Minnie Disney Key in excellent condition? I happen to have an extra one for trade and I am looking for the Christmas Express Disney Key.



I already did the trade with someone here.  Thank you for posting and  to the DIS!  Be sure you post 10 times to send a Private Message (PM), go:  HERE


----------



## Disneyfan44

Thanks so much for the response and your warm welcome to Dis! So glad to hear that you were able to trade for a Minnie Key


----------



## Disneyfan44

I am new here and I have a Positively Minnie Key and I am looking to trade it for the Christmas Express Key. The key and tag are in excellent condition and looking for the same. 
Thank you!


----------



## Disneyfan44

I am new here and I am looking for a Donald Duck, Aladdin or Toy Story Disney Key. I have a Positively Minnie or a Leap Day Tigger Key to trade.
Thanks so much


----------



## FoxC63

*Disney Craft*

*Design Your Own Disney Store Key*
​
The template can be found in the Destination of Imagination section now on the  shopDisney Uk  page! This template is downloadable, and also printable. You can download it into your favorite art program, or print it out!


----------



## Tigrouille

Hey I just received the cinderella key today for my order last time on disney shop.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigrouille said:


> Hey I just received the cinderella key today for my order last time on disney shop.



Excellent!


----------



## Disneyfan44

Tigrouille said:


> Hey I just received the cinderella key today for my order last time on disney shop.


That is awesome ...congratulations


----------



## FoxC63

*Elsa Disney Store Key *

*Not available in the US at this time*

​This key will be available on Friday, April 24th, online at *shopDisney UK* and other European shopDisney websites. While not officially announced for North America yet, a customer service representative did say it was coming, just had no date yet.

Link


----------



## FoxC63

So now that earth Day 2020 has come... and gone 

I wonder if the ebay sellers actually sold these

Can you imagine buying something that didn't exist?!


----------



## Tigrouille

FoxC63 said:


> *Elsa Disney Store Key *
> 
> *Not available in the US at this time*
> 
> View attachment 490158​This key will be available on Friday, April 24th, online at *shopDisney UK* and other European shopDisney websites. While not officially announced for North America yet, a customer service representative did say it was coming, just had no date yet.
> 
> Link


Ordered !
Like last one, shopdisney.fr crash so much...


----------



## FoxC63

Well now, looks like we're in for a treat... or the Disney circle of death!

There’s a new Disney Store key joining the May the 4th merchandise lineup on shopDisney.  This exclusive Disney Store key is a special limited edition and will retail for $12.99.

Concept art for the key (pictured above) shows a heavily _Star Wars_-influenced design, with the dark grey Disney “D” featuring a futuristic pattern and the body of the key being the infamous Skywalker Lightsaber. (Yes, the same lightsaber that Anakin used to kill younglings during the attack on the Jedi Temple in _Revenge of the Sith_… which was then passed down to his son Luke Skywalker, and ultimately given to Rey.) Beneath the blue blade is the _Star Wars_ logo as the teeth of the key.

It will be available for purchase on shopDisney on May 4, 2020 while supplies last. .  If you plan on purchasing this, may the force be with you!
Link


----------



## MeliMel702

Stayed up all night for the Star Wars key. Had it in my bag after waiting 15min to let me even add it. It signed me out and when i woukd sign in, it would kick me out. Sadly this is the only key that I wanted and I saw people already bidding for keys on EBay for $80+.


----------



## Tigrouille

It was at 9am in france today.
10 minutes before, I was ready with my cart full, connected to my accoutn, paypal account connected too and at 9h00 code was activated.
Some bugs, need to refresh few times but one more time the key will be mine.
I don't understand how you can miss it if you are ready on time.
Like some dolls with limited number, 3 minutes available... Each time i got it !


----------



## NY Pirate Princess

Everything in my cart disappeared when the Disney Store magically signed me out. No Star Wars Key for me.


----------



## joeluihug

Was anyone able to checkout today? The site is a mess.


----------



## WIll C

Nope. Always failed for me on payment. Now back in the queue. Will see if anything comes of it or if we're lost for good. My wife says her FB group was all failures this morning and that is hundreds of people.


----------



## cellomom

joeluihug said:


> Was anyone able to checkout today? The site is a mess.


Could not check out.  Logged in before event for the Star Wars Key, then ShopDisney signed me out.  Managed to put Key in cart but could never sign back in to check out.  Couldn't even check out as a guess.  For those who scored a Key, Congrats and I would love to learn the secret of your success!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm out too!  Would not check out after payment and "I am not a Robot" was entered.  Just the circle of death!


----------



## Tigrouille

A company like Disney with a website not able to manage their customers...big lol


----------



## joeluihug

I dont think anyone has been able to checkout. Im hoping the can fix the site and I could grab one. Or  they change to a different day with better site handling.


----------



## FoxC63

The issue is the payment section.  It's being blocked by ACL


----------



## FoxC63

How embarrassing!  For such a big multi billion dollar company to be so cheap with their online sales department, they can't afford a better system to handle sales?  This happens way too often.  Why bother DISNEY!?!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Got one key and one pin!

Confirmation email has been received!  

Disney's site still stinks!!!!! Worst site EVER!


----------



## ah10is

4.5 hours later....I have one email confirmation for for 2 keys and 1 pin!   Tho I have 2 different credit cards that have been charged???   Same amount....so maybe I have 2 orders coming....but only have one confirmation!   Will wait to see if it sorts itself out!   I think I tried to have it process over 100 times.....


----------



## Michele King

I have been on their site since 7 am. After a ridiculous number of times of trying to check out, they finally put me in a waiting room. I have been in a waiting room for over an hour. Ugh


----------



## FoxC63

Anyone else notice chat is off line?


----------



## FoxC63

Michele King said:


> I have been on their site since 7 am. After a ridiculous number of times of trying to check out, they finally put me in a waiting room. I have been in a waiting room for over an hour. Ugh



I was on at 9:50am and out at 2:13pm


----------



## Michele King

I really miss the parks being open. By this time, I would have all my merch purchased and been on a bunch of rides. Cries.


----------



## Michele King

Ah, just got let in and checked out. We got everything we wanted, Yay!! 
My son's birthday is May 7th so its tradition to go to parks and we get him May the 4th gear every year. We can't go to the parks, but I wanted to make sure he still got his stuff.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

If you had trouble early today, go ahead in and try now!  I decided to take a chance a few minutes ago and got into the site.  I got the keys and pins I wanted as well as some stuff I had ordered ahead of the May the 4th releases.


----------



## Kickinwing820

Got a random confirmation email for a key woo! I guess one of the many refreshes actually went through


----------



## HiddenMickey999

After 5 hours, and tons of ACL errors, and circle of death, I finally got through!  All I wanted was the Starbucks Star Wars mugs, and I got all 3.  Couldn't believe there were still in stock, because people on Instagram were saying the Bespin mug sold out this morning.  I think the website technical errors makes things show up as 'sold out' when in reality, they aren't.


----------



## Mikeshmeed

i wanted a may the 4th be with you pin. had no idea about key collecting. I just wanted one because it was SW. now i wish i bought 2. Took me 6 hours to get from Q to pay pal completion after over a hundred tries to pay. site never kicked me out just froze every time i tried. got everything i went online for!


----------



## FoxC63

I was really surprised the limit on the key was 2 instead of 1.  On ShopDisney UK Facebook they posted:



Can you imagine how many were available in the US?  Regardless, Disney ruined what has always been an exciting time to celebrate Star Wars.


----------



## Mikeshmeed

cellomom said:


> Could not check out.  Logged in before event for the Star Wars Key, then ShopDisney signed me out.  Managed to put Key in cart but could never sign back in to check out.  Couldn't even check out as a guess.  For those who scored a Key, Congrats and I would love to learn the secret of your success!


6 hours of hitting refresh


----------



## cellomom

Mikeshmeed said:


> 6 hours of hitting refresh



So...work on my "patience"


----------



## joeluihug

Hi guys. Im looking for the aladdin key and mickey key. I have an extra toy story key, cinderella key, minnie key and tiger key. Anyone want willing to trade? I am based in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Yorkie Mom

Hi there 
looking for Disney keys , lMickey , D23, Aladdin, Cinderella 
have Star Wars


----------



## Tinkerkell79

cellomom said:


> Could not check out.  Logged in before event for the Star Wars Key, then ShopDisney signed me out.  Managed to put Key in cart but could never sign back in to check out.  Couldn't even check out as a guess.  For those who scored a Key, Congrats and I would love to learn the secret of your success!



Hi! I'm new here. But I bought an extra Star Wars key to trade with since I'm newer to collecting the keys. Do you have any other keys to trade? Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerkell79

Mikeshmeed said:


> 6 hours of hitting refresh



Yep, 5 for me. Exhausting..


----------



## FoxC63

Yorkie Mom said:


> Hi there
> looking for Disney keys , lMickey , D23, Aladdin, Cinderella
> have Star Wars





Tinkerkell79 said:


> Hi! I'm new here. But I bought an extra Star Wars key to trade with since I'm newer to collecting the keys. Do you have any other keys to trade? Thanks!



Hi there friends  to the DIS and to this thread! Please be sure to post 10 times to use Private Messaging (PM), go HERE and Good Luck!


----------



## cellomom

Tinkerkell79 said:


> Hi! I'm new here. But I bought an extra Star Wars key to trade with since I'm newer to collecting the keys. Do you have any other keys to trade? Thanks!


Welcome friend!  Sadly I do not.


----------



## Tinkerkell79

cellomom said:


> Welcome friend!  Sadly I do not.


Ok thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Tinkerkell79

If anybody has any extra keys to trade, let me know - I have a Star Wars key to trade


----------



## Mayoholic

Hi! How are you? 
I'm new here and collecting the Disney keys and I'm looking for the vine key. 
I have an Aladdin and an opening ceremony key, and some pins, some of them CM exclusive, to offer for trade. 
If anyone is interested I can send you pictures. 
I'm willing to trade multiple things for the key. 
Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

*In Europe*, The Disney Store Ink & Paint Opening Ceremony Key will be available on Friday 12th June online only at shopDisney.

22,000 keys will be available from 8am on Friday 12th June for 24 hours or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘PAINT’ as a promo code at checkout



Link


----------



## FoxC63

Mayoholic said:


> Hi! How are you?
> I'm new here and collecting the Disney keys and I'm looking for the vine key.



Hi and  to the DIS! Please know trading is done via Private Messaging also known as PM. You need to post 10 times before you can use this feature. Please click this:   Link  to get started.

Same goes to @Tinkerkell79  and @Yorkie Mom

The envelope circled in* red *is for Private Messaging, it is located at the top right hand corner.


----------



## Mayoholic

Thank you for the info! 
I'll do that now!


----------



## Ross williams

Hi all, new to the forum and new starter to the key collections. I am based in the UK and will be getting some of the ink and paint keys, just wondering if anyone in the USA would like to trade for one? The more interest the more keys I will try and obtain . If you PM me I am not being ignorant I just dont have the function yet enabled


----------



## Disney Always

Ross williams said:


> Hi all, new to the forum and new starter to the key collections. I am based in the UK and will be getting some of the ink and paint keys, just wondering if anyone in the USA would like to trade for one? The more interest the more keys I will try and obtain . If you PM me I am not being ignorant I just dont have the function yet enabled
> Hello, I am interested...will PM you with my request.  Thank you!


----------



## Disney Always

Do you know if I place an order online from the US, can I get the free Ink and Paint key?


----------



## Ross williams

I'll probally receive the PM after I hit 10 posts


----------



## Disney Always

sorry I can't pm you since I don't have your email address.


----------



## Ross williams

Disney Always said:


> sorry I can't pm you since I don't have your email address.


I cannot work out how to send a PM but my email is on the labour section of my account if you wish to message about tomorrow's key


----------



## Ross williams

Managed to get 3 of the ink and paint keys today, if anyone wants to trade hit me up with a PM on here or emails me (email on the about section of my page)


----------



## Patters

Disney Always said:


> Do you know if I place an order online from the US, can I get the free Ink and Paint key?


Yes


----------



## Danjocass

Hi everyone....I would like to trade if anyone has the snow queen, Olaf or stitch. I have Cinderella in the box, Aladdin and Donald Duck. Please let me know. Thanks ☺☺


----------



## Danjocass

Thanks!


----------



## Disney Always

The Ink and Paint key will be available in the US but date is unknown.  Here's the link for additional information.
https://***********.com/2020/06/new-ink-paint-collection-disney-store-key-coming-soon-to-shopdisney/


----------



## FoxC63

Nevermind!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Always said:


> The Ink and Paint key will be available in the US but date is unknown.  Here's the link for additional information.
> https://***********.com/2020/06/new-ink-paint-collection-disney-store-key-coming-soon-to-shopdisney/



Your link is not working.  Some sites are banned on the DIS.


----------



## Disney Always

*New Ink & Paint Collection Disney Store Key Coming Soon to shopDisney*

The all-white key is printed with sketched outlines of classic animated characters like Alice in Wonderland, Mr. Toad, Jiminy Cricket, and more. The key receives a few splashes of color in basic red, yellow, blue, and green tones, plus dark blue accents on the key stem and castle.
While limited edition releases have proven to be problematic throughout the closures, merchandise continues to be previewed, although as we’ve seen with the Minnie Mouse: The Main Attraction collection, release schedules continue to change. Currently, this is listed under the “Coming Soon” section of shopDisney’s New Arrivals page, but with no official release date listed.


----------



## FoxC63

Celebrate 25 years of Toy Story with The Disney Store Toy Story 25th Anniversary Key, available on *Friday 7th August* online only at shopDisney.
22,000 keys will be available from 8am on Friday 7th August for 24 hours or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘TS25’ as a promo code at checkout.
At this time, we are planning to offer the key online only. If the purchase is returned, the key needs to be returned with purchase too.
A list of excluded product can be found here: https://bit.ly/339E6CJ

Disney UK FB Link


----------



## ohyarnit

The Ink and Paint key is still shown on the coming soon page as “Arriving 8/18”.
Anyone have info on the release time?


----------



## ah10is

ohyarnit said:


> The Ink and Paint key is still shown on the coming soon page as “Arriving 8/18”.
> Anyone have info on the release time?



Hi -   I just ordered mine!   Spend $25 and use the code INKPAINT!  Today only!!!

TODAY ONLY
*FREE Disney Ink & Paint Collectible Key with your purchase of $25 or more.*
Code: INKPAINT


----------



## Tigrouille

FoxC63 said:


> Another key to launch in europe but not in the US!
> 
> View attachment 515548
> 
> Celebrate 25 years of Toy Story with The Disney Store Toy Story 25th Anniversary Key, available on *Friday 7th August* online only at shopDisney.
> 22,000 keys will be available from 8am on Friday 7th August for 24 hours or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘TS25’ as a promo code at checkout.
> At this time, we are planning to offer the key online only. If the purchase is returned, the key needs to be returned with purchase too.
> A list of excluded product can be found here: https://bit.ly/339E6CJ
> 
> Disney UK FB Link


Just received mine + dupe.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigrouille said:


> Just received mine + dupe.



Finally!  Yep, got one only.  Not sure why, but I had issues with free ship code SHIPMAGIC with my order, it did not want to work but ultimately did.  

*FYI *- Retailmenot 5% Cash Back

*Free Shipping on $75*
Use shopDisney Coupon SHIPMAGIC


*10% Off Select Purchases (Disney Visa Cardmembers)*
Use shopDisney Coupon DRVCMEMBER


*$10 Off $50 (D23 Members)*
Use shopDisney Coupon D23MAGIC  - Not 100% sure this works *YMMV*


----------



## FoxC63

*Toy Story 25th Anniversary Key *is coming too!  No word when. 
 Link

I hope we also get the Elsa Frozen key as well.
 Link


----------



## ohyarnit

ah10is said:


> Hi -   I just ordered mine!   Spend $25 and use the code INKPAINT!  Today only!!!
> 
> TODAY ONLY
> *FREE Disney Ink & Paint Collectible Key with your purchase of $25 or more.*
> Code: INKPAINT



Thanks! I randomly woke up a little past midnight and thought I'd try the code and it worked! I heard folks later in the (actual) morning were still able to get a key too. This seems to be a great way to launch keys IMHO as checkout and everything went smoothly. Wonder if they will learn from this and do the same for the next key, not announce a time and release sometime during the day. It would definitely make it hard for the "bots".


----------



## Kickinwing820

Anyone else get there irder canceled? The item I bought got canceled but still says the key is gonna be shipped


----------



## ohyarnit

Kickinwing820 said:


> Anyone else get there irder canceled? The item I bought got canceled but still says the key is gonna be shipped


I only received an order confirmation right after the order was placed and nothing else yet. Was your item something that was popular/running low on stock? sounds like a win though, get the key without having to buy anything


----------



## Kickinwing820

ohyarnit said:


> I only received an order confirmation right after the order was placed and nothing else yet. Was your item something that was popular/running low on stock? sounds like a win though, get the key without having to buy anything


I ordered the Halloween mickey light, which now says sold out. I'm guessing I wasn't the only one who ordered that yesterday.  oh well haha hopefully the key still comes


----------



## Violetspider

Kickinwing820 said:


> I ordered the Halloween mickey light, which now says sold out. I'm guessing I wasn't the only one who ordered that yesterday.  oh well haha hopefully the key still comes


I ordered two different Haunted Mansion patterned leggings to qualify for free shipping and the Ink & Paint Key. I've since received an email from Disney telling me one of the leggings sold out and therefore they are cancelling that part of my order. The other pair of leggings and the Ink & Paint Key are still showing up in my orders summary and it looks like I won't get hit for the shipping cost, even though the order is now less that $75. We shall see....


----------



## FoxC63

*US - Pluto 90th Anniversary Collectible Key & Pin*! This limited-edition duo will be available via shopDisney MerchPass with entries opening on *September 3rd at 7AM PT*.

 Link


----------



## FoxC63

*UK* - You'll have your chance too

Celebrating Mickey's best pal with our Pluto 90th Anniversary Key and Key Pin, available on Friday 11th September online only at shopDisney.

The Pluto Pin will be available for purchase for £10. Pins will be available 1 per person/2 per household.

22,000 Pluto Opening Ceremony keys will be available in Europe from 8am on Friday 11th September for 24 hours or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘PLUTO90’ as a promo code at checkout.

If the purchase is returned, the key needs to be returned with purchase too.

Link


----------



## joeluihug

What is up with the canada key? People are selling for $300. Really?


----------



## Salohcin83

joeluihug said:


> What is up with the canada key? People are selling for $300. Really?


I saw that however a few have sold for 150 or less recently as more people picked them up.
I’m hoping I’ll be able to work out a trade or find someone selling for less in a few days


----------



## FoxC63

joeluihug said:


> What is up with the canada key? People are selling for $300. Really?



That's how I feel about the keys in general.  This should be something fun but as always people take the fun out of it by being greedy and obnoxious.  It's not inherent but rather who they choose to be.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

That is pretty insane. The Canada keys are only 17.99 + tax in store.


----------



## starry_solo

SleeplessInTO said:


> That is pretty insane. The Canada keys are only 17.99 + tax in store.



But only available in that country, right?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

starry_solo said:


> But only available in that country, right?


I think so. Some of the groups I’m in have been flooded with requests from people in Europe asking us to buy the key and ship it to them. (I’m in Canada and stopped by a store today to see what the big deal was!)


----------



## starry_solo

SleeplessInTO said:


> I think so. Some of the groups I’m in have been flooded with requests from people in Europe asking us to buy the key and ship it to them. (I’m in Canada and stopped by a store today to see what the big deal was!)



OK, it's interesting how it's exclusive to Canada.  Was there a Europe key exclusive too?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

starry_solo said:


> OK, it's interesting how it's exclusive to Canada.  Was there a Europe key exclusive too?


There probably have been but I am not a key collector so can’t say for sure  I went in to see what the fuss was about after the huge inflood of international requests. And to pick up a Peter Pan Minnie plush


----------



## FoxC63

I finally received my ShopDisney order with the Ink & Paint key yesterday.


----------



## FoxC63

I didn't even read about the Duke Caboom Canada Day Key launching.  If anyone can provide a link that would be most helpful.  My search yielding nothing. 

Canada's Exclusive 2020 - Released ??


----------



## SleeplessInTO

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't even read about the Duke Caboom Canada Day Key launching.  If anyone can provide a link that would be most helpful.  My search yielding nothing.
> 
> Canada's Exclusive 2020 - Released ??
> 
> View attachment 523301
> 
> View attachment 523299


I’m not sure it was formally announced. I’m part of a few Canadian Disney groups and I found out about this key when posts from people in the US and Europe started showing up asking to buy the key.
I understand it was released on Aug 28, although some stores may have started selling on Aug 27. 
It was meant to be a Canada Day celebration key but none of the stores were open during Canada Day.


----------



## FoxC63

SleeplessInTO said:


> I’m not sure it was formally announced. I’m part of a few Canadian Disney groups and I found out about this key when posts from people in the US and Europe started showing up asking to buy the key.
> I understand it was released on Aug 28, although some stores may have started selling on Aug 27.
> It was meant to be a Canada Day celebration key but none of the stores were open during Canada Day.



Thank you so much.


----------



## FoxC63

The* Holiday Ornament Key* comes with a fabric lanyard to help you hang it on your tree. 

 Link

*The Studios Key Set $39.99* was released prematurely and according to a comment on ShopDisney Facebook the orders were cancelled.  


Thanks Danny! 



Rumor has it the *Toy Story 25th Anniversary key* is set to release on 11/22/20.


----------



## Salohcin83

starry_solo said:


> OK, it's interesting how it's exclusive to Canada.  Was there a Europe key exclusive too?


Snow Queen was a European exclusive


----------



## FoxC63

*Black Widow Collectible key*


ShopDisney:  Available 10/27 at 7AM PT.  - Link

ShopDisneyUK:  Available 10/09 at 8am online only while supplies last.


----------



## yankebabie

Will they be using a merchant pass for the gingerbread key tomorrow? Does anybody know?


----------



## matheke

yankebabie said:


> Will they be using a merchant pass for the gingerbread key tomorrow? Does anybody know?



Just purchased 2 at the Shop Disney site.


----------



## FoxC63

yankebabie said:


> Will they be using a merchant pass for the gingerbread key tomorrow? Does anybody know?



On the blogs I've read no one mentioned MerchPass for any of the new key releases.  If could be Disney is producing more to meet the demand.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

matheke said:


> Just purchased 2 at the Shop Disney site.



Just the Virtual Waiting Room, no MerchPass.


----------



## FoxC63

Thecrookedcap said:


> Just the Virtual Waiting Room, no MerchPass.



Just adding, I didn't go thru VWR yesterday at 6:30pm est.  Limit is two but I just wanted one, was able to get it with no issue. 

As of now, it's currently Sold Out.

Edited.


----------



## Salohcin83

The ornament (and maybe the studio set) are not limited release and may be regularly stocked (at least through Christmas).  @FoxC63 I bought 2 on Monday but still see it on the site?  If you are unable to get one I can send you my extra when they arrive.  Let me know.


----------



## FoxC63

Salohcin83 said:


> The ornament (and maybe the studio set) are not limited release and may be regularly stocked (at least through Christmas).  @FoxC63 I bought 2 on Monday but still see it on the site?  If you are unable to get one I can send you my extra when they arrive.  Let me know.



First, thank you for your generous offer.  I only wanted one and was able to purchase it at the time specified.  

Lastly, the Mickey Ornament Key may come & go out of stock.  When I posted it was sold out the blue "Add to Bag" wasn't there.  Today as of *11:43am EST*, it is still sold out. 




*You're not the only one with great taste. This item is currently out of stock. *Direct link


----------



## yankebabie

I got one. Thank you so much


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 527696 Link
> 
> *The Studios Key Set $39.99* was released prematurely and according to a comment on ShopDisney Facebook the orders were cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 527697
> Thanks Danny!


*The Studios Key Set $39.99* coming soon! 


And the ones that were sold prematurely, some orders went through.


----------



## jilldw

Hello! Does anyone know if there is a Tinkerbell key? My mom says she has seen pictures of it (comes up on some site) but I can't find any mention of one...she wants one for Christmas but I don't even think it exists?


----------



## FoxC63

jilldw said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if there is a Tinkerbell key? My mom says she has seen pictures of it (comes up on some site) but I can't find any mention of one...she wants one for Christmas but I don't even think it exists?



Not to my knowledge.  
What I see is a 2019 Sketchbook ornament


And this 3D Tink key made by an Etsy seller


----------



## jilldw

Thanks for the info! Being she isn’t sure where she sees it pop up I wasn’t sure it it was an official thing or not. I’ll hope they make one eventually and hope that I can get one! 





FoxC63 said:


> Not to my knowledge.
> What I see is a 2019 Sketchbook ornament
> View attachment 532822
> 
> And this 3D Tink key made by an Etsy seller
> View attachment 532823


----------



## Danjocass

Hi everyone. Hearing something rumors that there will be a release of a frozen 2 key. anyone Else have more info on this?


----------



## FoxC63

Danjocass said:


> Hi everyone. Hearing something rumors that there will be a release of a frozen 2 key. anyone Else have more info on this?


The last I heard about this key was  May 7, 2020 .
The key was sold in the UK on Friday, April 24th. 

Do you have a link to your rumor mill?


----------



## Violetspider

Danjocass said:


> Hi everyone. Hearing something rumors that there will be a release of a frozen 2 key. anyone Else have more info on this?





FoxC63 said:


> The last I heard about this key was  May 7, 2020 .
> The key was sold in the UK on Friday, April 24th.
> Do you have a link to your rumor mill?



Looks like it will be released as a freebie with purchase soon on shopDisney. This is from the "New" page of the website.


----------



## FoxC63

Violetspider said:


> Looks like it will be released as a freebie with purchase soon on shopDisney. This is from the front page of the website.
> 
> View attachment 533908



What website?  Can you please include the actual link?


----------



## Violetspider

FoxC63 said:


> What website?  Can you please include the actual link?


www.shopDisney.com


----------



## FoxC63

A few sites have also announced the new Frozen Fan Fest Celebration Key which looks similar to the UK Frozen 2 Snow Queen Key.  A suggested release date of *Tuesday, October 27th* has also been rumored. The exact nature on how to obtain the key has not been revealed.

*UK Frozen 2 Snow Queen Key / US Frozen 2 Fan Fest*

 AllEars.net

Reminder, Tuesday, October 27th is also the release date for *Marvel Black Widow*


----------



## FoxC63

Violetspider said:


> Looks like it will be released as a freebie with purchase soon on shopDisney. This is from the "New" page of the website.





Violetspider said:


> www.shopDisney.com



Thank you.  For whatever reason, I'm not seeing the same image you are even when using your link on my laptop, though I will admit, it's been acting weird. Thanks again.


----------



## Violetspider

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you.  For whatever reason, I'm not seeing the same image you are even when using your link on my laptop, though I will admit, it's been acting weird. Thanks again.


It's been moved the very bottom of the "New" section of the website.

https://www.shopdisney.com/new-content/


----------



## Violetspider

Violetspider said:


> https://www.shopdisney.com/new-content/



Disney updated the Frozen 2 Key picture on the page I referenced above. The key will be free with any $25+ purchase available 10/27.


----------



## yankebabie

Will there be a code you need in order to get this key and if so where do you find the code?  Thank you


----------



## yankebabie

I got one!


----------



## FoxC63

*Frozen Key *
Here's how to redeem your FREE Frozen Collectible Key with Any Order of $25 or More:

1. Place at least $25 worth of merchandise into your bag.
2. Type Promotion Code *FROZEN* into Add Promotion Code area.
3. The key will auto-add in Bag, if eligible.
4. Continue shopping or begin Checkout.

Free Frozen Collectible Key when you spend $25 or more Promotion Restrictions: Valid October 27, 2020 (12:01 am PT) while supplies last.

Also, Retailmenot 5% Cash Back / Rakuten 8% Cash Back

*Free Shipping* on orders of $75 or more! *Code: SHIPMAGIC *


----------



## FoxC63

Hope everyone got their keys today!


----------



## Violetspider

FoxC63 said:


> Hope everyone got their keys today!


Yep! I'm collecting all the FREE ones...


----------



## Danjocass

Violetspider said:


> Looks like it will be released as a freebie with purchase soon on shopDisney. This is from the "New" page of the website.
> 
> View attachment 533908





Violetspider said:


> Yep! I'm collecting all the FREE ones...





FoxC63 said:


> What website?  Can you please include the actual link?


I am sorry I don’t recall the page. I was doing a google search on the keys and a few forums popped up.


----------



## FoxC63

Danjocass said:


> I am sorry I don’t recall the page. I was doing a google search on the keys and a few forums popped up.



No worries.  I just like having a link to share with all of you incase someone has additional questions.


----------



## Violetspider

Just received my Frozen key today. It's so much more beautiful in real life. The slightly darker color on the D is a gradient of purple. Nice job!


----------



## yankebabie

That’s looks awesome. Mine has been shipped should be here next week. Can’t wait to get it!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I got the Frozen key free at the Disney store this past weekend. Oh my. Disney is doing their best to turn me into a key collector. It’s so pretty. Can’t wait for Fantasia soon


----------



## yankebabie

I have not heard about Fantasia key. When does that come out?


----------



## Danjocass

I think Fantasia may be released as early as this week. Also a Disney+ key as well.


----------



## EmilyS92003




----------



## Violetspider

EmilyS92003 said:


> View attachment 537579



This will be another FREE one with $25 purchase tomorrow (11/12)!


----------



## islandsnoopy

Danjocass said:


> I think Fantasia may be related as early as this week. Also a new D23 key as well.


Not a new D23 key.  If you have a D23 Gold membership then you can order the new Fantasia 80th key and pin today vs general release on 11/13.


----------



## FoxC63

islandsnoopy said:


> Not a new D23 key.  If you have a D23 Gold membership then you can order the new Fantasia 80th key and pin today vs general release on 11/13.



Just adding


*D23 Early Access Fantasia 80th Anniversary Collectible Key – Special Edition $12.99* Direct link

Exclusive early access for D23 Gold and Gold Family Members only.
To purchase, log in to shopDisney with the Disney account tied to your D23 Gold Membership.
Not a D23 Gold Member? Click here to join.
*Available to the public on November 13, 2020*
Direct link to the Pin $12.99
Same verbiage as the key.​


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## matheke

We went to our Disney Store last night in North Olmstead, Ohio. They have the following keys: Christmas key, Pluto key, Black Widow Key, the 4 pack of studio keys and the new anniversary key.


----------



## FoxC63

Available at ShopDisney 11/13/20
 $12.99, limit 2.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

We just got into key collecting--can I ask how people display them? Right now they're just sitting in a drawer for us.


----------



## Violetspider

EilonwyWanderer said:


> We just got into key collecting--can I ask how people display them? Right now they're just sitting in a drawer for us.


I'm thinking mine will become ornaments on a Disney themed holiday tree of some sort. I have enough ornaments for about four Christmas trees but whose counting.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

EilonwyWanderer said:


> We just got into key collecting--can I ask how people display them? Right now they're just sitting in a drawer for us.



Currently I use a felt cork board (this one at Target specifically) and use large push pins. I may have to adjust my display soon, as I am running out of space on the board and I do not have a place for the keys that come in the fancy packaging.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Apologies if this has already been posted. I haven’t gone through all the prior pages. An exciting number of keys coming this year still!


----------



## matheke

Does anybody have a list or know which keys have a pin released also?

I have Pluto pin
Fantasia pin on the way and
Disney Opening Ceremony pin.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kender

matheke said:


> Does anybody have a list or know which keys have a pin released also?
> 
> I have Pluto pin
> Fantasia pin on the way and
> Disney Opening Ceremony pin.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



If you download the PDF from shopDisney it lists all the key pins publicly released. Don't have it saved right now, but I'll try to remember to go download it later to share a screenshot of. Same thing as person shared above, but it's on another page of it.

But, currently there are:
Cast member green key pin (this is not on the aforementioned list as it's a CM exclusive)
Green opening key pin (purchasable)
Gold flair opening key pin (free gift with purchase of flair bag while supplies last)
Pluto key pin
Fantasia key pin
Toy Story 25th anniversary key pin (releasing November 22)
The Child key pin (coming soon)


----------



## matheke

Kender said:


> If you download the PDF from shopDisney it lists all the key pins publicly released. Don't have it saved right now, but I'll try to remember to go download it later to share a screenshot of. Same thing as person shared above, but it's on another page of it.
> 
> But, currently there are:
> Cast member green key pin (this is not on the aforementioned list as it's a CM exclusive)
> Green opening key pin (purchasable)
> Gold flair opening key pin (free gift with purchase of flair bag while supplies last)
> Pluto key pin
> Fantasia key pin
> Toy Story 25th anniversary key pin (releasing November 22)
> The Child key pin (coming soon)



Thank you. I found the PDF.


----------



## yankebabie

How do you get today’s toy story key? Thought it was a free with purchase thing but when I went to check out it’s not showing up and it never showed a release time so I’m not sure how to get it. Can someone please help me. Thank you


----------



## Violetspider

yankebabie said:


> How do you get today’s toy story key? Thought it was a free with purchase thing but when I went to check out it’s not showing up and it never showed a release time so I’m not sure how to get it. Can someone please help me. Thank you


I'm not sure it will be a freebie. They usually add that to the image on the "New" page a day or two before it's released. Since it's not available on the site as of 7AM eastern, I would assume it might show up around 9AM eastern. You will just have to check each hour to be sure.


----------



## yankebabie

Ooh ok so it may be just a straight sale then? Thank u . I will keep checking. When they sold the Fantasia key it said 7am PT. So I wasn’t sure how this one was going to go.


----------



## yankebabie

I got my key!! Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it


----------



## Violetspider

yankebabie said:


> I got my key!! Thank you so much for your help. I appreciate it


You're welcome! Congrats..


----------



## islandsnoopy

About 15mins ago got the sold out message during checkout but tried again just now and the Toy Story key and pin were both available.


----------



## Violetspider

islandsnoopy said:


> About 15mins ago got the sold out message during checkout but tried again just now and the Toy Story key and pin were both available.


Probably too many simultaneous check-outs for the key causing glitches. I'm sure it will be very popular today and may sell out soon for real.


----------



## FoxC63

US:  Available now 11/23 at 7:00 AM PST

UK: 
This is the way... Add the cutest key in the galaxy to your collection on Monday 7th December from 8am GMT in Europe along with lots of new products for #MandoMonday 
The Star Wars: The Mandalorian - The Child Disney Store key will be available until 8am Monday 14th December 2020, or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘THECHILD’ as a promo code at checkout. If the purchase is returned, the key needs to be returned with purchase too.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

The site is saying you have to log in through your Disney Visa account.  Any clue how to do that?  I've clicked through via the email announcing the key, and my account has a Disney Visa on it, but it's not working.


----------



## FoxC63

Was anyone able to use discount codes?

*20% Off Entire Purchase (Disney Visa Cardholders)*
Use shopDisney Coupon CHEERDVCC or DVCCCHEER

*10% Off Select Purchases (Disney Visa Cardmembers)*
Use shopDisney Coupon DRVCMEMBER 

I tried the above but non worked and I purchased the following, one of each: 

Fantasia 80th Anniversary Collectible Key
The Child Collectible Key – Star Wars: The Mandaloria
Toy Story 25th Anniversary Collectible Key – Special Edition
Used a free shipping coupon and 10% cash back at Retailmenot


----------



## islandsnoopy

Thecrookedcap said:


> The site is saying you have to log in through your Disney Visa account.  Any clue how to do that?  I've clicked through via the email announcing the key, and my account has a Disney Visa on it, but it's not working.


My Disney Visa is linked to my shopdisney account. I logged into shopdisney and was able to order the key and pin.


----------



## islandsnoopy

FoxC63 said:


> US:  Available now 11/23 at 7:00 AM PST
> 
> UK:
> This is the way... Add the cutest key in the galaxy to your collection on Monday 7th December from 8am GMT in Europe along with lots of new products for #MandoMonday
> The Star Wars: The Mandalorian - The Child Disney Store key will be available until 8am Monday 14th December 2020, or until sell out (whichever is first) online only at shopDisney. To qualify for the free key, guests must spend £20 or more on qualifying products and enter ‘THECHILD’ as a promo code at checkout. If the purchase is returned, the key needs to be returned with purchase too.


Thanks for sharing!  I didn't realize The Child key was available today.


----------



## FoxC63

Thecrookedcap said:


> The site is saying you have to log in through your Disney Visa account.  Any clue how to do that?  I've clicked through via the email announcing the key, and my account has a Disney Visa on it, but it's not working.



I just went through ShopDisney - Key Link , it's open to the public now.


----------



## EmilyS92003

Does anyone know if the child key and or pin will be available without a Disney Visa at some point?


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

December 7th


----------



## FoxC63

Link

 Link


----------



## Kender

FoxC63 said:


> Was anyone able to use discount codes?
> 
> *20% Off Entire Purchase (Disney Visa Cardholders)*
> Use shopDisney Coupon CHEERDVCC or DVCCCHEER
> 
> *10% Off Select Purchases (Disney Visa Cardmembers)*
> Use shopDisney Coupon DRVCMEMBER
> 
> I tried the above but non worked and I purchased the following, one of each:
> 
> Fantasia 80th Anniversary Collectible Key
> The Child Collectible Key – Star Wars: The Mandaloria
> Toy Story 25th Anniversary Collectible Key – Special Edition
> Used a free shipping coupon and 10% cash back at Retailmenot



Many discounts will not work on special/limited edition merch. This includes keys and the key pins. The discounts you listed do have in the fine print they do not work on special/limited merch.


----------



## FoxC63

Kender said:


> *Many* discounts will not work on special/limited edition merch. This includes keys and the key pins. The discounts you listed do have in the fine print they do not work on special/limited merch.



Discounts have worked in the past and can be read in the pages of this thread. These discounts were the only ones I knew about, if there were others as in the ones not listed was anyone successful at applying them?


----------



## Kender

FoxC63 said:


> Discounts have worked in the past and can be read in the pages of this thread. These discounts were the only ones I knew about, if there were others as in the ones not listed was anyone successful at applying them?



I said many. Not most or all. But the ones you specifically stated are not applicable and say so in the fine print and were confirmed by CMs I've spoken with to not be useable for keys specifically. If anyone was able to use them, it was a glitch in the system (which does happen). 

There was a discount a couple weeks ago that wasn't supposed to apply to limited merch either, but was mistakenly able to be used on some limited merch (specifically a D23 pin). This was corrected within 24 hours. I sadly missed the window, but personally witnessed the mistaken application and the correction. It did not apply to keys, though, at any point. They seem to be on it making sure the discounts don't apply to those.


----------



## wuzzles

FYI Disney insiders has the Frozen Fan Fest Collectible Key - Special Edition 650 points.


----------



## Trogathor

So I know this place is pretty dead now, but in case anyone is out there I'm looking for a little disney magic. I'm trying to trade a Stitch key for a Vine key. I have a Donald key and some other 2019 keys I can throw in as well. Let me know if you have one to trade and we can go from there.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

When you say a vine key do you mean the Visa cardholder one they put out recently?


----------



## Trogathor

No, I mean the Christmas 2017 Vine key


----------



## FoxC63

EilonwyWanderer said:


> When you say a vine key do you mean the Visa cardholder one they put out recently?





Trogathor said:


> No, I mean the Christmas 2017 Vine key



I think it's this key: 


US $1,400.00 on ebay.  I think you're going to need a lot more keys and $$$$ to trade!


----------



## Trogathor

That's the one! I realize the Vine key is generally a bit more pricey than the Stitch key, which is why I have others keys to offer as well. But like I said, I'm hoping for a little Disney magic and I know the members here have been collecting for a while. Maybe I'll make a friend 

Also, going by sold posting I'd say the value is closer to 1k than 1.4k. Still, not out of the realm of possibility in a trade. Stitch is one of the rarest out there


----------



## FoxC63

ShopDisney
*Mickey and Minnie Mouse 2021 Collectible Key – Special Edition*
$12.99



Many Keys & Key Pins are still available. 

*Disney Will Release Over 10 NEW Collectible Keys & Pins Soon!

What's next*

*Up Collectible Key* will be available on shopDisney.com at 7:00 AM on January 30, 2021.


*Winnie the Pooh Collectible Key *Releasing February 4, 2021 at 7am.


----------



## FoxC63

Is anyone still collecting keys?


----------



## Jenwdwfan

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone still collecting keys?


Yes, I am still collecting   since I missed the Mickey and Aladin in the beginning I am not getting them all.


----------



## FoxC63

Jenwdwfan said:


> Yes, I am still collecting   since I missed the Mickey and Aladin in the beginning I am not getting them all.



You're not alone, I don't have those either!  Though I'm no longer collecting future releases.


----------



## FoxC63

Obviously, I'm no longer updating the main page nor interested in maintaining this thread.  If anyone would like to take over, please PM me otherwise the thread will remain open for posts and trading only.


----------



## Tigrouille

I am in !
Already got Minnie Minnie 2021, winnie ordered too.
Because they are released on disney.FR.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

We just started collecting them this year. Not thrilled to see there will be blind bags this year though. Might skip that batch.


----------



## FoxC63

*Reminder:*


*Up Collectible Key* will be available on shopDisney.com at 7:00 AM on *January 30, 2021*.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Did anyone manage to get any of those love keys? I was ify on whether to bother but they seemed to sell out in the first ten minutes.


----------



## FoxC63

EilonwyWanderer said:


> Did anyone manage to get any of those love keys? I was ify on whether to bother but they seemed to sell out in the first ten minutes.



I didn't and I'm not surprised they sold out due to:

This item is limited to 12 per Guest.


----------



## FoxC63

EilonwyWanderer said:


> Did anyone manage to get any of those love keys? I was ify on whether to bother but they seemed to sell out in the first ten minutes.



Shopdisney Direct Key Link
_*UP*_* Key* is available and *Mystery Keys *are back in stock

Special Promotion Applies to some keys:  
*Special Offers Available*

Buy 2 or More, Get 20% Off select Valentine's Day Gifts with Code: *LOVE*
*Cash Back Websites:* Retailmenot is 5% and Rakuten is 1%
Just remember, if you use any discount codes NOT listed on Rakuten you will not get cash back per their terms. Code LOVE will not work.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Went ahead and bought 6 of the blind bag keys so hoping people might want to trade when I get 1 non-duplicate!


----------



## FoxC63

EilonwyWanderer said:


> Went ahead and bought 6 of the blind bag keys so hoping people might want to trade when I get 1 non-duplicate!



Good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

_Up _Collectible Key $12.99 and Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree 55th Anniversary Collectible Key – Special Edition $12.99 are still available at:
ShopDisney as are others. 

Lots of negative reviews on the *Disney store Mystery Collectible Key & Key Pins.  *I get that, I'd want to know what I was paying for too.  If you have anything you want to trade, feel free to post!  I know, I know, the DIS isn't the only place for that but it is an option


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I haven't gotten mine in yet. I think I'm going to let my kids open them and make a video so when we get six of the same one I have a record of it


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Against ALL ODDS we got 5 out of 6! Only one duplicate! I don't think videos are allowed here or I'd post it they were so funny.


----------



## Kender

FoxC63 said:


> Lots of negative reviews on the *Disney store Mystery Collectible Key & Key Pins.  *I get that, I'd want to know what I was paying for too.  If you have anything you want to trade, feel free to post!  I know, I know, the DIS isn't the only place for that but it is an option



I don't blame people. In key collector groups I'm in I saw some buy 12 and get 12 of the same variant. And this happened more than once  .


----------



## FoxC63

ShopDisney Collectable Key & Key Pins

Are included in the *Friends & Family 25% Off *promotion Code: *DISNEYPAL* and get 
Free Shipping on $75.

Rakuten 5% Cash Back works with *DISNEYPAL  */ Retailmenot 5% Cash Back
If you use another cb site, check Cashback Monitor.


----------



## matheke

I bought 6 of the mystery pins and got 2. Star Wars and Donald. Anybody interested in a trade??? I have 3 Donald and 1 Star wars.

Dan


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I don't have the pins just the regular keys, but if anyone wants to trade a Dumbo key for a mystery key (I can tell you what it is!) let me know.


----------



## FoxC63

matheke said:


> I bought 6 of the mystery pins and got 2. Star Wars and Donald. Anybody interested in a trade??? I have 3 Donald and 1 Star wars.
> 
> Dan



Just adding, I have traded with @matheke, positively recommend.


----------



## Elizabeth Wingert

Hello All, I just became obsessed with these keys!!!!  Are there any other metal ones out there other than the recent visa green key?  I got others and I was a little dissapointed that they are plastic  But nonetheless, still obsessed  
Also .. is there a place where people are selling keys other than Disney, Ebay, Mercari ??


----------



## Kender

Elizabeth Wingert said:


> Hello All, I just became obsessed with these keys!!!!  Are there any other metal ones out there other than the recent visa green key?  I got others and I was a little dissapointed that they are plastic  But nonetheless, still obsessed
> Also .. is there a place where people are selling keys other than Disney, Ebay, Mercari ??



Of the store opening keys, only the Visa key is metal. These were giveaways originally so being plastic makes sense when you look at it that way, lol!

There are metal keys you can get in the parks, but they look different and aren't the same thing. But they're still sold, bought, and traded in most key group circles. There's also glass ones over at Disneyland Paris.

I'm in a few trade/sale groups on Facebook. If you search there, you'll get a long list of them. Some are better than others. I chose where to do business based on group rules, was the group private or public, and how active were the admins in enforcing rules.

For the mystery keys and key pins I tried to find local people to trade with through those groups.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Don't suppose anyone wants to swap any Star Wars mystery keys? I've got ten billion 3CPOs, a yoda, and a BB8 that were all duplicates :/ Need an R2D2 and an Ewok.


----------



## cris4488

EilonwyWanderer said:


> Don't suppose anyone wants to swap any Star Wars mystery keys? I've got ten billion 3CPOs, a yoda, and a BB8 that were all duplicates :/


I have an extra Chewie and R2D2 key for trade. Was looking for BB8


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

cris4488 said:


> I have an extra Chewie and R2D2 key for trade. Was looking for BB8



I need an R2D2! Will happily trade a BB8. Will DM you.


----------



## Salohcin83

Any chance anyone has extra marvel mystery keys to trade?

 Was only able to get 3 and they are all SWORD so still need the other 5. I’d trade a sword for them or I have Bambi and lady/tramp from the love series as well as Toy story, Pluto boxed keys and pins and a Child boxed key


----------



## wuzzles

Just thought I would mention that the hot reward for this week at Disney Movie Insiders is a "The Child" (Baby Yoda) collectible key for 400 points.


----------



## Salohcin83

In the event anyone is still trading them, I am looking for Wanda and Winter Soldier.

Have Vision, R2D2, Bambi of the mystery keys to trade, as well as a Minnie key pin.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

Salohcin83 said:


> In the event anyone is still trading them, I am looking for Wanda and Winter Soldier.
> 
> Have Vision, R2D2, Bambi of the mystery keys to trade, as well as a Minnie key pin.



I think I have an extra Winter Soldier--would love a Vision!


----------



## Salohcin83

EilonwyWanderer said:


> I think I have an extra Winter Soldier--would love a Vision!


sent you a message


----------



## Elizabeth Wingert

Hey Everyone -- I'm new to this thread - I have been collecting these keys for awhile now and wondering -- anyone have a MICKEY KEY they are willing to trade?  I have a selection of keys to choose from All with tags) Cinderella ; Tigger ; Soul ; Gingerbread ; Star Wars May the 4th 2020 - (boxed) Rainbow, Starter Kit, Pluto, UP, Fantasia, Mandalorian, Toy Story, Aristocats, Dumbo, Lion King, & Minnie mystery pin.  Willing to trade multiple if needed.


----------



## EilonwyWanderer

I do not have that one!

I'm still looking for the Ewok key (it was the mystery Star Wars key) and Wanda from the Marvel set if anyone's got spares of those!


----------



## Salohcin83

EilonwyWanderer said:


> I do not have that one!
> 
> I'm still looking for the Ewok key (it was the mystery Star Wars key) and Wanda from the Marvel set if anyone's got spares of those!


It's not letting me reply to our messages, but wanted you to know I got the key and saw you said you got the one I sent.  thanks for the trade!


----------



## FoxC63

Last I saw *The Haunted Mansion Collectible Key – Special Edition*
$12.99 was sold out, it's now back in stock. 
Direct link



As of this writing,
Rakuten 10% cash back  /  Retailmenot 5% cash back


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Last I saw *The Haunted Mansion Collectible Key – Special Edition*
> $12.99 was sold out, it's now back in stock.
> Direct link
> 
> View attachment 599169
> 
> As of this writing,
> Rakuten 10% cash back  /  Retailmenot 5% cash back



Thanks - I decided to get one (and the HP one) - why not!


----------



## FoxC63

ShopDisney Collectable Keys, Pins & Sets - some are 40% off!



Rakuten 8% Cash Back / Retailmenot 5% Cash Back

Check out additional Disney Visa card holder discounts at Dealigg or check your emails!
FYI - Any discount code not seen on Rakuten will disqualify your cash back!


----------



## wuzzles

Disney Movie Insiders has a 4 pack of keys as a reward for 2000 points
https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/572056Walt Disney Animation studios, Marvel, Pixar & LucasFilm


----------



## antmr7

Hi everyone 

We picked up a few of the Star Wars Mystery Key boxes at our local Disney store today and have doubles of BB-8. Does anyone have an extra R2D2 they would want to trade for the BB-8?

Thanks


----------

